# [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark) v1.0



## Gordon-1979 (22. Dezember 2012)

*[Ranking] Benchmark Catzilla v1.0*

Regeln sind klar, wie bei jeden Benchmark.

Es ist nicht erlaubt, eine treiberseitige Deaktivierung von AA/AF/Tesselation zu erzwingen. 
Das selbe bei Anti-Aliasing, anisotropen Filter und Tesselation muss ein Häkchen bei "Use Application settings" bzw. "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden" gesetzt werden.

*Ladet als Beweis einen Screenshot des Scores mit folgenden Inhalten hoch: CPU-Z (Reiter CPU, Memory, Motherboard) + GPU-Z + Benchmark Ergebnis (1080p oder 720p)*

In die Highscore-Liste kommt ihr ausschließlich nur, wenn ihr wie folgt postet:

Einstellung 720p oder 1080p, Single oder MultiGPU, dann:

Punkte| Version des Benchmarks | User Name | CPU@Takt | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Kühlungsmethode |

*Screenshot*

Single und MultiGPU ist für beide Listen erlaubt. *Bitte dies erwähnen bei SLI oder Crossfire. * 

*Bitte auch Post nicht aktualisieren, sonst werd ich mit den suchen nie fertig.
Wie folgt vorgehen. Zitat zu den alten Benchwerten.
dann *Update* schreiben
dann die neuen Werte* 

Dann let`s Bench.​
Hier die Original Soundtrack käuflich zu erhalten:
Subsquare


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

*Liste Multi GPU​*

*1080p​*



Nr.|Punkte| Version | Benutzer-Name | CPU Informationen @ Takt | Ram (Größe) @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarten @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Kühlungsmethode |Link 


30343 | 1.3 | crank558 | i7-4790K @ 5000MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-1T | 2x GTX980 Palit Jetstream @ 1480/2025MHz |Wasser,Luft |
Klick


29690 | 1.3 | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz| 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti Matrix Platinum @ 1320/2000 MHz| LuKü EKL Alpenföhn K2 |
Klick


26737 | 1.3 | FanboyOfMySelf | Intel Core i7 3770k @ 4.1GHz | 16GB @ 2133MHz, 11,12,11,30 2T | 2x EVGA GTX 980 @ 1266/1753MHz | GPU: Luft CPU: Luft |
Klick


23347 | V 1.0 | FlasherBasher | Intel Core i7 3930k  i7 4960X @ 4,0 Ghz | 24 GB DDR3-2133 9-11-10-27-1 | 3x GTX 780 @ 980 / Boost 1033 / 3500 | EVGA Hydro Copper |
Klick


19413 | Beta 15 | eagle*23* | Intel Core i5-3570K @ 4,50GHz | 16 GB @ 1800MHz 10-10-10-30 2T | 2x GeForce GTX 680 @ 1293/1815 MHz | Wakü |
Klick


19246 | Beta 15 | RediMischa| Intel Core i7 2700k @ 5,4GHz | 16 GB Dominator GT @ 2140MHz 9-11-10-27 2T | 2x GeForce GTX 680 SLI @ 1280MHz/1795MHz | WaKü |
Klick


18794 | Beta 15 | Evilpie | Intel Core i7 3930k @ 4,7GHz | 32 GB @ 1866MHz 10-11-10-30 2T | 2x GeForce GTX 680 4gb @ 1232MHz/1762MHz | Lukü |
Klick


18771 | BETA 15 | angel51 | Intel Core i7 980x @ 4.4Ghz |12 GB  Corsair @ 2000MHz 9-9-9-24-2T | 2x GeForce GTX 680 Sli @1202/1785 AFR1 | Wakü|
Klick


18269| 1.3 | Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 @ 5,0 GHz | 16 GB @ 1600 Mhz 9-10-9-27 1T |2x Radeon HD 7970 @ 1200 / 1700 MHz | Lukü Prolimatech Genesis|
Klick


18100| 1.3 | streetjumper16 | Intel Core i7 -2600K@4,2GHz| 8GB @ 1333Mhz, 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x ASUS GTX 680 @ 1202/1900Mhz | Lukü |
Klick


12375| Beta 15 | Brez$$z | Intel Core i7 3770k @ 4,8Ghz | 8 GB  Corsair Dominator @ 2133Mhz , 9-11-10-30 | 2x Radeon HD 7970 @ 1270Mhz/1525Mhz | Wasserkühlung |
Klick
Systemvergleich:


23347 | V 1.0 | FlasherBasher | Intel Core i7 3930k  i7 4960X @ 4,0 Ghz | 24 GB DDR3-2133 9-11-10-27-1 | 3x GTX 780 @ 980 / Boost 1033 / 3500 | EVGA Hydro Copper  |
Klick

20124 | Beta 16 | FlasherBasher | Intel Core i7 3930k @ 3,8Ghz | 24 GB @ 2133 Mhz, 11-11-11-30 1T | 
*3x*
 GeForce GTX 680 @ 1152Mhz/1202Mhz/1502MHz | Wakü |
Klick

19380 | Beta 16 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T | GTX 690 @ 1163 / 3600 MHz | LuKü EKL Alpenföhn K2 |
Klick

29690 | 1.3 | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz| 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti Matrix Platinum @ 1320/2000 MHz | LuKü EKL Alpenföhn K2 |
Klick
*720p​*



Nr.|Punkte| Version | Benutzer-Name | CPU Informationen @ Takt | Ram (Größe) @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarten @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Kühlungsmethode |Link 


43901 | 1.3 | crank558 | i7-4790K @ 5000MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-1T | 2x GTX980 Palit Jetstream @ 1480/2025MHz |Wasser,Luft|
Klick


38293| V 1.2 | minicoopers | i7 4770k@ 4,7Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2666 @ 9-12-12-15 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1102/1901 | CPU: WaKü /Graka LuKü |
Klick


36365 | 1.3 | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz| 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti Matrix Platinum @ 1320/2000 MHz | LuKü EKL Alpenföhn K2 |
Klick


32968| 1.2 | Minutourus | Intel Core i5-4670K@4,5GHz | 16GB @ 2400Mhz, 11-12-12-25-1T | 2 x Sapphire R9-290 Vapor-X Tri/OC@1060/1600Mhz | Lukü |
Klick


27666 | V 1.0 | FlasherBasher | Intel Core i7 4960X @ 4,0 Ghz | 24 GB DDR3-2133 9-11-10-27-1 | 3x GTX 780 @ 980 / Boost 1033 / 3500 | EVGA Hydro Copper |
Klick


26124| 1.3 | streetjumper16 | Intel Core i7 -2600K@4,2GHz| 8GB @ 1333Mhz, 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x ASUS GTX 680 @ 1202/1900Mhz | Lukü |
Klick


25924| 1.0 | Hawky1980 | FX 8350 @ 5,1 GHz | 16 GB @ 1600 Mhz 9-9-9-27 1T |Radeon HD 7970 CFX @ 1200 / 1700 MHz | Lukü Prolimatech Genesis|
Klick


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

*Liste Single GPU 1080p​*




Platz|Punkte| Version | Benutzer Name | CPU Daten @ Takt GHz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte @ Chip-/ Shader-/ Speichertakt | Kühlungsmethode CPU / GPU |Link 


25105 | 1.4 | hellr3aser| Intel Core i7-5820k @4375 MHz| 16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 17-17-17-37 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1540/2000MHz |Wakü|
Klick


22331| 1.4 | mistermeister | Intel Core i7-4770K @ 3500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-1T | EVGA GTX 980ti SC @ 1440/3304MHz |Luft|
Klick


19558 | 1.2 | True Monkey | Intel Core i7-4790K @ 5,0 GHz| 8GB DDR3-2800 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | GTX 980 STRIX @ 1520/2095 MHz | Lukü |
Klick


18628 | 1.3 | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz| 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti Matrix Platinum @ 1320/2000 MHz  | LuKü EKL Alpenföhn K2 |
Klick


18066| 1.3 | fritzelschnitzel| i7-3770k@4,5GHz | 16GB @ 1600Mhz, 11-11-11-28-1T | EVGA GTX 780Ti @1270/1913Mhz | Lukü |
Klick


17747 |  1.3 |  Eddyloveland  | Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4.40GHz  | 32GB DDR3 @ 2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2T  | GTX 980 @ 1303/1875 |  Lukü |
Klick


17136| 1.2 | Colonel Faulkner | Intel Core i7 3770K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB @ 1866Mhz, 9-10-9-28 2T | Asus GTX Titan @ 1200MHz (Boost)/1845Mhz | Lukü |
Klick


15173| 1.3 | Kubi79 | i7 4790k@4,7GHz |8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, Latency 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 970 @ 1318MHz/1470MHz/3860MHz |Luft |
Klick


14721 | Beta 23 | Takei Naodar | Intel Core i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz | 16GB @ 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 1T | Geforce GTX Titan @ 937MHz/976MHz/1500MHz | Lukü |
Klick


13283 | 1.2 | Evgasüchtiger | 4770k @ 4,7 Ghz | 8 GB @ 2133 Mhz 10-11-10-28 1T | R9 290 Vaporx @ 1250 /1700mhz | Lukü |
Klick


13064 | 1.3 | Ceon026 | i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T |  Radeon R9 290 290 @ 1220/1675 | Lukü |
Klick


12547| 1.2 | chinaquads | Intel Core i5 3570k @ 4,7 Ghz | 8 GB @ 1600 Mhz 11-11-11-28 1T |Sapphire Radeon R9 290 1250 /1550z | Lukü |
Klick


11730 | Beta 16 | Pitbull | Intel Core i7 3770k @ 4,6GHz | 8GB @ 2200MHz, 9-11-9-27 1T | Geforce GTX 680 @ 1345/1950 MHz | Lukü |
Klick


11462 | Beta 16 | El_Lute | Intel Core i7 3930k @ 4,6GHz | 16GB @ 1666MHz, 9-9-9-24 1T | Geforce GTX 680 @ 1345/1760MHz | Luft|
Klick


11182| Beta 15 | Spinal | Intel Core i7 3930k @ 4,5GHz | 16GB @ 1600MHz, 8-8-8-24 1T | Geforce GTX 680 @ 1211/1810/1276MHz | Lukü |
Klick


11073 | Beta 15 | minicoopers | Intel Core i7 3770k @ 5GHz | 16GB @ 1600MHz, 10-10-10-27 1T | Geforce GTX 680 @ 1213/1850/1278 MHz | Lukü |
Klick


10985 | 1.3 | barbarendave2211 | AMD FX 8150 @ 3,9GHz |    8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | Geforce GTX 770 2GB @ 1187/1779 | Lukü | 
Klick


10727 | Beta 15 | Lutz81 | Intel Core i7 970 @ 4,2GHz | 12GB @ 2000MHz, 9-10-9-27 1T | Geforce GTX 680 @ 1336Mhz/1827Mhz | Wakü | 
Klick


10652 | Beta 15 | amplifie | Intel Core i5 3570k @ 4,7GHz | 16GB @ 1600Mhz, 9-9-9-27 2T | Geforce GTX 680 @ 1283Mhz/1674Mhz | Lukü |
Klick


10510 | Beta 15 | Bennz | Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4,5GHz | 16GB @ 1333Mhz, 9-9-9-27 2T | Geforce GTX 680 @ 1306Mhz/1840Mhz | Lukü |
Klick


10313 | Beta 15 | eagle*23* | Intel Core i5-3570K @ 4,5GHz |16GB @ 1800MHz, 10-10-10-30 2T | Geforce GTX 680 @ 1291/1802 MHz | Wakü |
Klick


10304| 1.1 | Hawky1980 | FX 8350 @ 5,0 GHz | 16 GB @ 1600 Mhz 9-9-9-27 1T |Radeon HD 7970 @ 1330 / 1900 MHz | Lukü Prolimatech Genesis |
Klick


10288 | Beta 16 | FlasherBasher | Intel Core i7 3930k @ 3,8GHz | 24GB @ 2133Mhz, 11-11-11-30 1T | Geforce GTX 680 @ 1066/1802/1254 MHz | Wakü |
Klick


10254 | Beta 15 | angel51 | Intel Core i7 980 @ 4.5GHz | 12GB @ 2000mhz, 9-9-9-24-2T | Geforce GTX 680 @1241/1851MHz | Wakü |
Klick


10223| Beta 15 | fragenbold | Intel Core i5-3570K @ 3.4GHz | 8GB @ 1866MHz, 9-10-9-27, 2T| Geforce GTX 670 AMP! @ 1198/1851/1276MHz | Luft |
Klick


10106 | Beta 15 |GuLaScHEiS | Intel Core i5 3570k @ 4,2GHz | 8GB @ 2000MHz, 10-10-10-27 2T | Zotac GTX 680 amp! @ 1111(Boost 1176)/1652MHz | CPU : Corsair H100 WaKü GPU : Luft |
Klick


10105  | Beta 16 | Ion | Intel Core i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB @ 1600Mhz 7-8-8-24 1T | Geforce GTX 670 @ 1306MHz/1701MHz | Lukü |
Klick


10067 | Beta 15 | Evilpie | Intel Core i7 3930k @ 4,7GHz | 32GB @ 1866MHz, 10-11-10-30 2T | Geforce GTX 680 4gb @ 1232MHz/1762MHz | Lukü |
Klick


10029 | Beta 16 | Onkel Lutz | 3570k @5,0GHz | 8GB DDR3-2800 12-14-14-35 2T | 7950 @1390/1890 | Wakü |
Klick


9973 | Beta 15 | target2804 | Intel Core i7 3770 @ 3,7GHz-turbo | 16GB @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24 | Geforce GTX670 @ 1255/1800MHz | Lukü |
Klick


9762 | Beta16 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 3770K @ 4,9GHz | 8GB @ 2200MHz, 10-11-10-22 1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1370/1750MHz | LuKü |
Klick


9669 | Beta 15 | menace_one | Intel Core i5-3570K @ 4,8GHz | 8GB @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24 2T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1320/1700 MHz | Wakü |
Klick


9650 |  Beta 15 | SaxonyHK | Intel Core i7 3770k @ 3,5GHz | 16GB @ 1800Mhz, 9-11-11-27 2T | Geforce GTX 680 @ 1085/1085/1575MHz | Lukü |
Klick


9536 | Beta 16 | dragonlort | Intel Core i5-3570k @ 3.8GHz | 8GB @ 1866Mhz 9-10-9-27 1T | Geforce GTX 680 @ 1059MHz/1124MHz Boost/1502MHz | Lukü |
Klick


9369 | Beta 16 | DZapi | AMD FX-8350 @ 5,0GHz | 8GB @ 1866MHz, 10-10-9-24 1T | Geforce GTX 670 @ 1146/1552 MHz | Lukü | 
Klick


9365 | Beta 16 | NotAnExit | Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4,5GHz | 8GB @ 1333 MHz, 9-9-9-24 1T | Geforce GTX 670 @ 1025/1727 MHz | Lukü | 
Klick


9210 | BETA 15 | killer196 | Intel Core i5-3570k @ 4,5GHz | 16GB @ 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 1T | Gigabyte GTX 670 @ 1080/1650MHz | LuKü | 
Klick


9054| Beta 16 | beren2707 | Intel Core i7-2600K @ 4,5GHz | 8GB @ 1604 MHz, 9-9-9-24 2T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1200/1750 MHz | GPU: Stock ; CPU: Enermax ETS-T40-TA |
Klick


9001 | Beta 16 | FanboyOfMySelf | Intel Core i7 3770k @ 3.5GHz | 16GB @ 2133MHz, 11,12,11,30 1T | Gigabyte GTX 670 @1149/1502MHz | GPU: Luft CPU: Luft |
Klick


8823| 1.3 | jules.m | Intel Core i7-2600K @ 4,5GHz| 8GB @ 1866Mhz, 9-10-9-27 2T |  MSI HD 7970 BE Lightning @ 1150/1500Mhz |Graka@LuKü, CPU@Antec H2O 620t |
Klick


8720 | Beta 15 | Mille306 | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 3,5GHz | 8GB @ 2133MHz, 11-11-12-28 2T | Geforce GTX 660 TI @ 1260Mhz/1779Mhz | Luft |
Klick


8478| Beta 15 | ArnoGK | Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4,513GHz | 16GB @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24 | EVGA GTX 660 TI@ 1280/1728MHz | CPU@Heatkiller 3.0, GPU@Luft |
Klick


8458 | Beta 15 | Tripleh84 | Intel Core I5 3570K @ 4,4GHz | 8GB @ 2133MHz, 11-11-11-36 1T| Radeon HD 7970 @ 1000/1500MHz | Luft |
Klick


8432 | Beta 15 | Ion | Intel Core i5 3470 @ 4,0GHz | 8GB @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24 2T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1170Mhz/1650Mhz | Lukü |
Klick


8316 | Beta 15 | Woiferl94 | Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4,5GHz | 8Gb @ 1333Mhz, 9-9-9-24 2T | HD7970 @ 1125Mhz/1575Mhz | Lukü |
Klick


8292| Beta 16 | streetjumper16 | Intel Core i7-2600k @ 4.2GHz | 8GB @ 1333MHz 9-9-9-24-1T | Asus HD7970@1150/1700 | Luft |
Klick


8285 | Beta 16 | PCGHGS | AMD Phenom II 1055T @ 3,71GHz | 8gb @ 1766 MHz, 11-11-11-28 2T | Gigabyte GTX 670 @ 1163/1163/1502 MHz | Lukü |
Klick


8216 | Beta 16 | almfeg | Intel Core i5 2500K @ 4,6GHz | 8GB @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24 2T | Geforce GTX 660 Ti @ 1228/1702 MHz | Lukü |
Klick


8103 | Beta 15 | Majinvegeta20| Intel Core i7 940 @ stock | 12GB @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24 2T | Asus GTX 670 DirectCU II 915-980/1502MHz| Luft|
Klick


8095 | Beta 16 | unre4l | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3,7GHz | 8GB @ 1333MHz, 9-9-9-24 1T | Geforce GTX 670 @ 980/1502MHz | LuKü |
Klick


8051 | Beta 16 | Soldat0815 | Intel Core i5 -3350P @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB @ 1333 MHz CL 7-7-7-21 2T | GTX660ti @ 1200/1600 | LuKü |
Klick


8049 | Beta 16 | LTB | Intel Core i5 3470 @ 3.2Ghz | 8GB @ 1600MHz, 9,9,9,24 1T | Gigabyte HD 7970 @1075/1450 | GPU: LuKü CPU: LuKü |
Klick


7987 | Beta 15 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 3930k @ 4,2GHz | 16Gb @ 1866Mhz, 9-10-9-27 2T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1140Mhz/1600Mhz | Lukü |
Klick


7951| Beta 15 | L0L | Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4,2GHz | 16Gb @ 1600Mhz, 8-9-9-24 2T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1125Mhz/1403Mhz | Antec H2O 620 |
Klick


7934| Beta 15 | marko597710 | AMD FX 8120 @ Stock |8gb @ 1866Mhz, 9-10-9-28 2T | Geforce GTX 670 @ 980/1500MHz | Lukü |
Klick


7830 | Beta 16 | Standard1507 | Intel Core i5-3570K @ 3,4GHz | 8GB @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24 2T | Geforce GTX 660TI @ 1033/1502 MHz | Lukü |
Klick


7758 | Beta 16 | schlumpi13 | AMD Phenom II X4 965BE @ 3,4GHz | 8GB @ 1333 MHz, 9-9-9-24 2T | Gigabyte GTX 670 WF3 980/3005/1189 | LuKü |
Klick


7636 | Beta 15 | wollekassel | AMD Phenom II 1055T @ 3.61GHz | 8gb @ 1376MHz, 7-7-7-19 | Gigabyte 7970 Ghz @ 1100/1500MHz | Luft |
Klick


7613 | Beta 15 | P10unkaputtbar | Intel Core i7 2600k @ 3,4GHz | 12Gb @ 1333Mhz, 9-9-9 2T | Geforce GTX 660 TI @ 1033/1652Mhz | Lukü |
Klick


7603 | Beta 16 | facehugger |Intel Core 2 Q9550 @ 3,6GHz | 4GB @ 1066Mhz | Asus GTX 670 DC II @1020Mhz | LuKü: Prolimatech Megahalems |
Klick


7489 | Beta 15 | Sebbi102 | Intel Core i7 3770k @ stock | 2x4 GB @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24 2T | XFX HD 7970 @ 1000/1425MHz | GPU: Double Dissipation / CPU: H100 |
Klick


7438 | Beta 15 | Norkzlam |AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3.5GHz | 8Gb @ 1333Mhz, 8-8-8-20 2T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1200Mhz/1259Mhz | Lukü |
Klick


7336 | Beta 15 | Hennemi | Intel Core i5-2300 @ 2,8GHz | 6GB @ 686MHz, 9-9-9-24 1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1080Mhz/1400Mhz | Lukü |
Klick


7172 | BETA 15 | barbarendave2211 | AMD FX 8150 @ 3,9GHz | 8GB @ 1333MHz, 9-9-9-24 | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1120 MHz/1250 | luft |
Klick


6885| Beta 15 | lipt00n| Intel Core i5-3570K @ 3,8GHz | 8 GB @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24, 1T | GigaByte GTX 660 OC @ 1123/1580 MHz | Luft (stock) |
Klick


6801 | Beta 16 | B4C4RD! | Intel Core i5-2500k @4,5GHz | 8GB @ 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 1T |  Geforce GTX660TI DCII @980/987/6008 | Lukü |
Klick


6509 | Beta 15 | NighPlayer32 | AMD FX-8350 @ 5,1GHz | 16GB @ 1966MHz, 10-11-11-30 2T | Geforce GTX 580 @ 973 /1946/1111MHz | WaKü |
Klick


6437 | Beta 15 | Legacyy | Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4,5GHz | 8Gb @ 1333MHz, 9-9-9-24 2T | Geforce GTX 580 @ 920/1820/2050MHz | Lukü |
Klick


6264| Beta 16 | Horilein | Intel Core i5 2550k @ 4.6GHz | 12GB @ 1362MHz, 9-9-9-24 2T | Radeon HD 7870 @ 1290/1450MHz | Luft |
Klick


5763 | Beta 15 | Benie | Intel Core i7 2700k @ 4,5GHz | 8 GB @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24 2T | Geforce GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2200 MHz | Lukü |
Klick


5687| Beta 15 | Mandavar | Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4,5GHz | 8 GB @ 1600Mhz, 9 - 9 - 9 - 27 1T | Geforce GTX 570 @ 857/1714/2100Mhz | GPU: Stock, CPU: Prolimatech Super Mega |
Klick


5661| Beta 15 | DjTomcat | Intel Core i7 3770k @ 4,5GHz | 16GB @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24 2T | Colorful GTX 480 @ 900/1800/1000MHz | Wakü |
Klick


5531 | Beta 15 | meckswell | Intel Core 2 Q9550 @ 4,0GHz | 8GB @ 942MHz, 5-5-5-15-2T | Geforce GTX 570 @ 900/1800/1150MHz | Lukü |
Klick


5530 |
 Beta 14 
| Henninges | Intel Core i7 970 @ 3.2GHz | 16gb @ 1333MHz, 9-9-9-24 | Geforce GTX 580 @ 772/1544/1002 Mhz | luft |
Klick


5280| Beta 16 | Jackjan | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3,7GHz | 12GB @ 1333MHz, 9-9-9-24 2T | Radeon HD 6950 @ 880/1375MHz | LuKü |
Klick


5206 | Beta 15 | biohaufen | Intel Core i7 920 @ 3.8GHz (kein SMT) | 16GB @ 1600MHz, 10-10-10 | Radeon HD 7850 @1120MHz/1300MHz | CPU@ Be quiet Dark Rock C1; GPU @ Mono Plus |
Klick


5142| Beta 15 | omgfck12 | Intel Core i5 2500k @ 4,5GHz | 8 GB @ 1333Mhz, 9-9-9-24 1T | Geforce GTX 560 TI @ 1067/2135/2321Mhz | GPU: Twin Frozr II (Air), CPU: H50 |
Klick


4860 | Beta 16 | DorianGray | AMD Phenom II X4 955BE @ 4,2GHz | 4GB @ 820MHz, 5-5-5-15 2T | Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti 1045/2310Mhz | LuKü |
Klick


4609|Beta 16|MasterSax|Intel Core i7 920 @ 4,1Ghz| 12GB @ 1560 Mhz, 9-9-9-24 1T| Geforce GTX 570 Phantom @ 750/975/1500 Mhz|CPU Kühler H100 |
Klick


4609| Beta 15 | MessmakerOC | AMD Phenom II 1090T @ 4,013GHz| 8GB @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24* 1T | Powercolor HD 6950 1GB @ 800/1250MHz | CPU: HR-02 Macho GPU:Stock |
Klick


4408 | Beta 16 | Cpt. Spaulding | AMD Phenom II 955 BE @ 3,2 GHz | 8GB @1333MHz, 7-7-7-21 2T | Radeon HD 7850 @900/1200 Mhz | Luf | 
Klick


3443 | Beta 15 | Mcr-King | AMD A8-3870K @ 3,46GHz | 16GB @ 950MHz, 10-10-10-34-46-1T | Gigabyte HD 6850 Super Overclock Edition @840/1100 MHz | Luftkühlung |
Klick


2530|  Beta 15 | NCphalon | Intel Celeron G530@2,4GHz | 4GB @ 1066MHz, 7-7-7-20 1T | Radeon HD 4850 512MB @ 700/2200MHz | Lukü |
Klick


2366| Beta 15 | oldsql.Triso | AMD Phenom II 1055T @ 3,64Ghz | 8GB @ 1385MHz, 9-9-9-24 2T | Geforce GTX 260 @ 700/1508Mhz/1200Mhz | luft |
Klick


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

*Liste Single GPU 720p​*




Platz|Punkte| Version | Benutzer Name | CPU Daten @ Takt GHz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte @ Chip-/ Shader-/ Speichertakt | Kühlungsmethode CPU / GPU |Link 


41757 | 1.4 | hellr3aser| Intel Core i7-5820k @4375 MHz| 16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 17-17-17-37 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1540/2000MHz |Wakü |
Klick


34911 | 1.2 | True Monkey | Intel Core i7-4790K @ 5,0 GHz| 8GB DDR3-2800 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | GTX 980 STRIX @ 1520/2095 MHz | Lukü |
Klick


31224 | 1.3 | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz| 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | GTX 780 Ti Matrix Platinum @ 1320/2000 MHz  | LuKü EKL Alpenföhn K2 |
Klick


31207 | 1.3 | Eddyloveland | Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4.40GHz | 32GB DDR3 @ 2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2T | GTX 980 @ 1303/1875 | Lukü |
Klick


29758| 1.3 |Eddyloveland | Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4.40GHz | 32GB DDR3 @ 2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2T | GTX 980 @ 1203/1825 | Lukü |
Klick


28014| 1.2 | Colonel Faulkner | Intel Core i7 3770K@4,5GHz | 16GB @ 1866Mhz, 9-10-9-28 2T | Asus GTX Titan @ 1200Mhz (Boost)/1845Mhz | Lukü |
Klick


26626 | 1.3 | PCGHGS |Intel Core  i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB @ 2133 MHz @ 10-10-10-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1490 / 1762 | Lukü | 
Klick


24806 | 1.2 | mahaudi| Intel Core i7-5960x @4630 MHz| 16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-15-15-35 1T | R9 290x @ 1330/1750MHz | Lukü |
Klick


23843| 1.2 | IluBabe | Intel Core i7 4770K@4,545GHz | 8GB @ 2155Mhz, 12-12-12-36 2T | Zotac GTX 770 AMP @ 1211/Boost:1263Mhz/1975Mhz | Lukü |
Klick


22578 | 1.0 | El_Lute | Intel Core i7 3930k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB @1866 MHz 9-9-9-24 | GTX 780 @ 1320MHz/3200MHz | Lukü |
Klick


22394 | 1.0 RC5 |  MrWoogey | Intel Core i5 4670k @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB @ 1866 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 @ 1061MHz(Boost 1100MHz)/1833MHz| Lukü |
Klick


22390 | 1.2 | Evgasüchtiger | Intel Core i7 4770k @ 4,7 Ghz | 8 GB @ 2133 Mhz 10-11-10-28 1T | Sapphire R9 290 Vaporx @ 1250 /1700mhz | Lukü |
Klick


22303 | 1.1 | Woiferl94 | Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB @1333 MHz 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX7 80 @ 1385MHz/3703MHz | Lukü |
Klick


21134 | 1.3 | PhilSe | Intel Core i5-4690k @ 4,4 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31-2T | Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC @ 1140/1500 MHz | LuKü Alpenföhn Brocken|
Klick


20207| 1.2 | Benie | Intel Core i7 -2700K@4,7Ghz | 8GB 1600Mhz, 9-9-9-24 2T | MSI GTX 770 Twin Frozr @ 1205/Boost:1257Mhz/1893Mhz | Lukü|
Klick


20039 | 1.0 | Josel| Intel Core i7 3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB @ 2133 MHz | GTX 780 @ 1163 / 3304 MHz | Wakü CPU + GPU |
Klick


17754 | 1.0 | Onkel Lutz| Intel Core i7  i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz | HD 7950 @ 1400 / 1892 MHz | Wakü CPU + GPU |
Klick


17068| 1.1 | Kubi79 | FX 8350 @ 4,8 GHz | 8 GB @ 1866 Mhz 9-9-9-24 1T |MSI Radeon R9 290 Gaming @ 1007 / 1250 MHz | H100i |
Klick


16415| 1.1 | Hawky1980 | FX 8350 @ 5,0 GHz | 16 GB @ 1600 Mhz 9-9-9-27 1T |Radeon HD 7970 @ 1335 / 1750 MHz | Lukü Prolimatech Genesis| 
Klick


15865 | 1.0 | DrDave | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1T | HD 7950 @ 1300 / 1750 MHz | LuKü | 
Klick


14290| V 1.0 |Chinaquads | Intel Core i5 3550 @ 4,5 Ghz |8 GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 | GTX 760 @ 1306 / 3602 | Accelero Xtreme III | 
Klick


14281 | 1.0 RC6 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3 1866 9-10-9-28 2T | EVGA GTX670 SC+ @ 1110MHz / 3004MHz | LuKü | 
Klick


13463| 1.1 | Gordon-1979 | AMD FX 8350 @ 4.5 GHz | 8 GB @ 1600, 9-9-9-24 1T | Gigabyte WF3 HD7950 @ 1150 MHz / 1400MHz | WaKü / default |
Klick


12362| v.1.00| tsd560ti| Amd Fx-6100@4,1/2,2ghz | 8 GB ddr3-1600 cl 9,9,9,27| powercolor Radeon hd 7950 PCs+ BE @ 1135/1400 mhz| arctic freezer 13 co |
Klick


10099 | 1.0 | biohaufen | Intel Core i5 4670K @ 4,2 GHz @ Be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 | 16GB DDR3 1600 CL 10-10-10-27 1T | HD 7850 @ 1220 MHz/1280 MHz @ Arctic Mono Plus | LuKü |
Klick


3728| 1.3 | SSJ4Crimson | Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600@3,33GHz | 6GB @ 833MHz, 5-5-5-18 | MSI GTX770 Lightning @ 1150/Boost: 1228MHz | Lukü |
Klick


----------



## Woiferl94 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Super das es jetzt ein Ranking gibt 
Dann fang ich mal an.

7614 | Beta 15 | Woiferl94 | Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4,2Ghz | 8Gb @ 1333Mhz, 9-9-9 2T | HD7970 @ 1100Mhz/1500Mhz | Lukü |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PitBull (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

9855| 1.0 Beta 15 | Pitbull | 3770k @ 4Ghz | Corsair 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | PoV/TGT 680GTX 1163/1229 - 1502 | Luft |


----------



## Norkzlam (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

7438 | Beta 15 | Norkzlam |AMD Phenom 2 X6 1055T @ 3.5GHz | 8Gb @ 1333Mhz, 8-8-8-20 2T | HD7950 @ 1200Mhz/1259Mhz | Lukü |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

8103 | Beta 15 | Majinvegeta20| Intel Core i7 940 @ stock | 12GB 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T  | Asus GTX 670 DirectCU II 915/980- 1502| Luft|




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Hier mal mein Ergebnis

10599 | Beta 15 | minicoopers | Intel Core i7 3770k @ 5Ghz | 16 GB @ 1600 MHz, 10-10-10-27 1T | GTX 680 @ 1213/1681/1278 MHz | Lukü |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## omgfck12 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Mit ner GTX 560 TI und i5 2500k:

5091| Beta 15 | omgfck12 | Intel Core i5 2500k @ 4,2 Ghz | 8 GB @ 1333Mhz, 9 - 9 - 9 - 24 1T | GTX 560 TI @ 1000| 2000 | 2240Mhz | GPU: Twin Frozr II (Air), CPU: H50 |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Henninges (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

5530 | beta14 | Henninges | i7 970 @ 3.2 | 16gb @ 1333 @ 9-9-9-24 | gtx580 @ 772 / 1544 / 1002 | luft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fragenbold (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Wo soll ich den BOOST eintragen?  Ich habs jetzt mal nach dem Heavenbenchmark Thread Muster gemacht(also so wies in GPU-Z steht)Chiptakt/Speichertakt/BOOST . OK so? 

10223| BETA15 | fragenbold | i5-3570K@3.40GHz | Corsair Vengeance 1866MHz CL9 @ 1866MHz, 9-10-9-27, 2T| GTX 670 AMP! @ 1198/1851/1276 | Luft |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß fragenbold


----------



## Bennz (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

10393 | Beta 15 | Bennz | Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4,5Ghz | 16Gb @ 1333Mhz, 9-9-9 2T | GTX 680 @ 1293Mhz/1800Mhz | Lukü |


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

1. 3 Plätze stehen fest.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Postest du nur die Besten 3 oder kommen die Anderen auch noch ins Ranking? 
Ansonsten poste ich eben halt noch einmal mit OC, so wie es die Anderen getan haben.


----------



## wollekassel (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

7636 | beta14 | wollekassel | AMD 6x 1055T @ 3.61 | 8gb @ 1376 @ 7-7-7-19 | Gigabyte 7970 Ghz @ 1100 / 1500 | Luft


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

kommen alle rein. 
Werde dann noch extra, ein top 10 für AMD,Intel,ATI und nVidia machen.


----------



## Woiferl94 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> 1. 3 Plätze stehen fest.


 
Mehr kommen nicht ?


----------



## DjTomCat (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

5661| 1.0 Beta 15 | DjTomcat | 3770k @ 4,5Ghz | Corsair 16GB 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Colorful GTX 480 900-1800-1000 | Wakü |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## barbarendave2211 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

4845 | BETA 15 | barbarendave2211 | FX 8150 @ 3,9 GHz | Team Group Elite 8 GB 1333 9-9-9-24 | HD 7950 @ 1000 MHz | luft |

Echt wenig punkte mit ner HD7950 und ein FX 8150  irgendwas stimmt da nicht ?!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mandavar (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Hier mein Ergebniss von heute. Cooler Score...  Gestern hatte ich 5681... ich teste gleich nochmal.

5555| Beta 15 | Mandavar | Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4,5 Ghz | 8 GB @ 1600Mhz, 9 - 9 - 9 - 27 1T | GTX 570 @ 857/1714/2100Mhz | GPU: Stock, CPU: Prolimatech Super Mega |

EDIT: Jetzt passt es wieder!

5687| Beta 15 | Mandavar | Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4,5 Ghz | 8 GB @ 1600Mhz, 9 - 9 - 9 - 27 1T | GTX 570 @ 857/1714/2100Mhz | GPU: Stock, CPU: Prolimatech Super Mega |

Edit2: Daten in bessere Reihenfolge gebracht...


----------



## fragenbold (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



barbarendave2211 schrieb:


> Echt wenig punkte mit ner HD7950 und ein FX 8150  irgendwas stimmt da nicht ?!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
1. richtig Posten
2. Der FX 8150 ist warschl. der Grund, da Catzilla scheinbar nicht mehr als 4 Kerne unterstützt

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## DjTomCat (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



barbarendave2211 schrieb:


> Echt wenig punkte mit ner HD7950 und ein FX 8150  irgendwas stimmt da nicht ?!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

Du solltest schon die Regeln für den bench und den post richtig lesen!!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Bitte seit nicht so geizig mit den angaben.
barbarendave2211 siehe regeln, sonst nix liste, bei CPU habe ich 320 punkte @ stock


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Na dann will ich auch mal...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7987 | Beta 15 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 3930k @ 4,2Ghz | 16Gb @ 1866Mhz, 9-10-9-27 2T | HD7970 @ 1140Mhz/1600Mhz | Lukü |


Die getrennte Liste für AMD/NV Karten ist aber sehr sinnvoll... der Benchmark scheint den Grünen bedeutend besser zu liegen^^


----------



## barbarendave2211 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Bitte seit nicht so geizig mit den angaben.
> barbarendave2211 siehe regeln, sonst nix liste, bei CPU habe ich 320 punkte @ stock[/QUOTs
> 
> sorry mein fehler...habs jetzt geändert


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

So als Tipp für die Rangliste:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...rung-fuer-die-rangliste-kleines-tutorial.html

Schade, dass es noch kein (vernünftiges) SLI-Profil gibt 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die getrennte Liste für AMD/NV Karten ist aber sehr sinnvoll... der Benchmark scheint den Grünen bedeutend besser zu liegen^^



Was soll daran sinnvoll sein?


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



fragenbold schrieb:


> 2. Der FX 8150 ist warschl. der Grund, da Catzilla scheinbar nicht mehr als 4 Kerne unterstützt


 
So ist es, ich hab auch nicht mehr als 30% CPU-Last selbst bei dem Physik-Test.

Mit nem sehr hoch getakteten 3570K biste da also viel schneller unterwegs als mit nem 3970X 



Softy schrieb:


> Was soll daran sinnvoll sein?


 
Ich muss nicht so lange suchen um Vergleichsergebnisse zu finden. Alternativ könnte man auch die Kartennamen Rot oder Grün einfärben.


----------



## fragenbold (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So ist es, ich hab auch nicht mehr als 30% CPU-Last selbst bei dem Physik-Test.
> 
> Mit nem sehr hoch getakteten 3570K biste da also viel schneller unterwegs als mit nem 3970X



Und einer NVidia 
Ich hab schließlich meinen I5 nicht hochgetaktet und meine Punktzahl ist trotzdem wesentlich höher als deine 

PS: Wie wäre es mit einem Diskussionsthread 

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## cerbero (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



> Regeln sind klar, wie bei jeden Benchmark.



Äh.. klar. und Wo find ich die für Regeln für "wie bei jedem Benchmark" ?

Und ja, Suchfunktion gibts, aber in den ersten fünf Ergebnissen mal gar keine brauchbare Antwort.

(Also eher was test ich (Kitty, Cat, Tiger etc ?)


----------



## Ion (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



cerbero schrieb:


> (Also eher was test ich (Kitty, Cat, Tiger etc ?)


 
Steht doch im Startpost


> Ladet als Beweis einen Screenshot des Scores mit folgenden Inhalten  hoch: CPU-Z (Reiter CPU, Memory, Motherboard) + GPU-Z + Benchmark  Ergebnis *(Tiger)*


----------



## fragenbold (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



cerbero schrieb:


> Äh.. klar. und Wo find ich die für Regeln für "wie bei jedem Benchmark" ?
> 
> Und ja, Suchfunktion gibts, aber in den ersten fünf Ergebnissen mal gar keine brauchbare Antwort.
> 
> (Also eher was test ich (Kitty, Cat, Tiger etc ?)


 
Bist du blind?  Gleich dadrunter stehen doch die Regeln.
Da steht auch, dass du im Tiger Preset arbeiten sollst.

EDIT: Zu spät  Ion war früher 

EDIT2: Wenigstens war ich nicht der Letzte 

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## Mandavar (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



cerbero schrieb:


> Äh.. klar. und Wo find ich die für Regeln für "wie bei jedem Benchmark" ?
> 
> Und ja, Suchfunktion gibts, aber in den ersten fünf Ergebnissen mal gar keine brauchbare Antwort.
> 
> (Also eher was test ich (Kitty, Cat, Tiger etc ?)



 Wunderbar! Lies doch einfach noch ein Stückchen weiter. Ist auch nicht viel...

Ah... fragenbold war schneller...


----------



## barbarendave2211 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Hab mein Ergebniss mal mit dem von Norkzlam  der auch eine HD 7950 hatt verglichen, da sind die ergebnisse für Fur und Fluid Test weitaus höher...also irgendwas stimmt da bei mir nicht


----------



## fragenbold (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Softy schrieb:


> So als Tipp für die Rangliste:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...rung-fuer-die-rangliste-kleines-tutorial.html



Und wie funktioniert dann der Listenkopf(zB CPU@Takt).(nicht böse gemeint  )

Außeredem sind die ersten 3 ja besonders hervorgehonben.
Wobei man das natürlich auch farblich(oder mit Smileys  ) markieren könnte.

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## marko597710 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

7826|beta 15| marko597710 | CPU@AMDFX 8120 3,1 bis 4,0GHZ|8gb @ 1866Mhz, 9-10-9-28 2T  | Geforce gtx670 @ 980/1500 | Lukü |


----------



## oldsql.Triso (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

2366| ALLBenchmark V1.00 Beta15 | oldsql.Triso | Phenom X6 1055T @ 3,64Ghz | 2 * 4GB DDR3 @ 1385Mhz, CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 260 @ 700/1508Mhz/1200Mhz | LuKü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fragenbold (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



marko597710 schrieb:


> Punkte| Version des Benchmarks beta 15| User Name | CPU@Takt amdfx 3,1| Ram @ 8gb Frequenz 1866, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(geforce gtx670) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Kühlungsmethode standart|


 
Du musst schon alles eintragen 

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

er ist dabei, ist in mein TS.


----------



## fragenbold (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



barbarendave2211 schrieb:


> Hab mein Ergebniss mal mit dem von Norkzlam  der auch eine HD 7950 hatt verglichen, da sind die ergebnisse für Fur und Fluid Test weitaus höher...also irgendwas stimmt da bei mir nicht


 
Der hat auch 20% mehr GPU Takt 
Vieleicht solltest du auch mal deine Signatur überprüfen 

PS: Ich glaube ein Diskussion Thread ist hier dringend notwendig 

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## Mandavar (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

@Gordon: Klasse Thread. Bei mir ist dir ein Maleur passiert. Ich hatte zuviele |-Striche gesetzt. Hab es korrigiert.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

ich auch.


----------



## cerbero (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Danke, ich habs in völliger Falschwahrnehmung des geschriebenen drei mal gelesen und jedesmal nicht wahrgenommen. 

4313 | Beta 15 | cerbero | AMD Phenom II X4 @ 3GHz | 8 GB RAM @ 1333MHz, 9-9-9-24 2T | MSI GTX 560 Ti 900 MHz / 1800 / 2100 | Luftkühlung

(und Yeah, den Screenshot hat mir gerade GPU-Z kaputt gemacht... schön das du kleines Proggie das selber kannst, aber ich wollt den GANZEN Bildschirm...)


----------



## Mcr-King (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

So für eine alte HD6850 und AMD A8-3870K nicht übel oder?
Alles Luft-Gekühlt. 
Noch zum Speicher der läuft  im Dual-Mode mit 1T keine Plan warum CPU-Z dass nicht Anzeigt.

3123 | Beta 15 | Mcr-King | AMD A8-3870K @ 3,46 GHz | 16GB DDR3 RAM @ 950 MHz 10-10-10-34-46-1T | Gigabyte HD6850 Super Overclock Edition @820/1050 MHz | Luftkühlung | Win7 Pro 64 Bit


----------



## Brez$$z (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

So dann ich auch mal 

12375| Beta 15 | Brez$$z | i7 3770k @ 4,8Ghz | Corsair Dominator Platinum 8 Gb @ 2133Mhz , 9,11,10,30 | 2x HD 7970 @ 1,270Mhz/1525Mhz  | Wasserkühlung |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

4680 | beta15 | PCGHGS | AMD X6 1055T @ 4,2 GHz | 8gb @ 1600 MHz @ 6-9-6-24 2T | Gigabyte GTX 560 TI @ 950 / 1900 / 1025 | Lukü | 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G.Skill (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

7744 | Beta 15 | G.Skill | Intel Core i5 2500K @ 4,14 Ghz | 4 GB  @ 1348, 9 - 9 - 9 - 24 1T | GTX 660 TI SC  @ 1050/1559/1129 | Lukü |





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

barbarendave2211 treiber erneuern.
Mcr-King daten, wie in den regeln.


----------



## barbarendave2211 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Vieleicht solltest du auch mal deine Signatur überprüfen 

ja kanns ja mal wenns mit dem takt von 1200MHz klappt testen


----------



## barbarendave2211 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> barbarendave2211 treiber erneuern.
> Mcr-King daten, wie in den regeln.


 
ja das is das problem kann die 12.11 treiber alle nicht nutzen da stürzt mein PC immer ab und der Bench hier funzt nicht sowie auch BF3 als Bsp. abstürzt  Mit dem 12.10 wiederrum is alles palleti


----------



## Brez$$z (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Yeah xD erster!!!!!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

der 12.11 beta 11 ist sehr gut.


----------



## Mcr-King (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Mcr-King daten laut regeln.

cerbero Bild bitte. wenn nicht nimm snipping tool. welcher Prozessor?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Meine Daten haben sich leicht geändert, weil beim ersten mal das DX-Setup-Abbrach ich trotzdem starten konnte. Sind ja nur 200 Punkte mehr


----------



## Woiferl94 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Super das es jetzt ein Ranking gibt
> Dann fang ich mal an.
> 
> 7614 | Beta 15 | Woiferl94 | Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4,2Ghz | 8Gb @ 1333Mhz, 9-9-9 2T | HD7970 @ 1100Mhz/1500Mhz | Lukü |
> ...



Komm ich auch noch in die Liste ?


----------



## MasterSax (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

TIGER 4938| Beta 12 | MasterSax | Intel Core i7 920 @ 3,6 Ghz | 3x4 GB @ 1080 Mhz, 8 - 8 - 8 - 20 1T | GTX 570 Phantom @ 750 | 975 | 1500 Mhz | CPU Kühler H100 |


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Bitte auch Post nicht aktualisieren, sonnst werd ich mit den suchen nie fertig. 
Wie folgt vorgehen. Zitat zu den alten Benchwerten.
dann *Update* schreiben
dann die neuen Werte


----------



## barbarendave2211 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



barbarendave2211 schrieb:


> 4845 | BETA 15 | barbarendave2211 | FX 8150 @ 3,9 GHz | Team Group Elite 8 GB 1333 9-9-9-24 | HD 7950 @ 1000 MHz | luft |
> 
> Echt wenig punkte mit ner HD7950 und ein FX 8150  irgendwas stimmt da nicht ?!
> 
> ...


 
Update:
5117 | BETA 15 | barbarendave2211 | FX 8150 @ 3,9 GHz | Team Group Elite 8 GB 1333 9-9-9-24 | HD 7950 @ 1000 MHz | luft |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so richtig gemacht ?


----------



## killer196 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

8591 | BETA 15 | killer196 | Intel Core i5-3570k@4Ghz | Kingston HyperX @1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 1T | Gigabyte GTX670 @ 980/1500 | LuKü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brez$$z (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



killer196 schrieb:


> 8591 | BETA 15 | killer196 | Intel Core i5-3570k@4Ghz | Kingston HyperX @1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 1T | Gigabyte GTX670 @ 980/1500 | LuKü



bild fehlt


----------



## killer196 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

habs geändert


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Yeah xD erster!!!!!



 

So, Freunde des guten Geschmacks. Ich habe selbst ein wenig am Treiber gebastelt (AFR ist das Zauberwort ) :

18871 | Beta 15 | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 @ 1035/1750/1140 | Lukü |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Update: klick


----------



## Brez$$z (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

aha  der Bench scheint Nvidia zu lieben ^^
ob du auch in Spielen die 50% mehrleistung hast?


----------



## SaxonyHK (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Ich trag dann mal was bei.

9650 | 1.0 Beta 15 | SaxonyHK | Intel Core i7 3770k @ 3,5Ghz | 16Gb @ 1800Mhz, 9-11-11-27 2T | GTX 680 @ 1085Mhz/1085Mhz/1575MHz | Lukü |


----------



## Z3Rlot (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

7951| Beta 15 | L0L | Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4,2Ghz | 16Gb @ 1600Mhz, 8-9-9-24 2T | HD7970 @ 1125Mhz/1403Mhz | Antec H2O 620 |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Softy schrieb:


> So, Freunde des guten Geschmacks. Ich habe selbst ein wenig am Treiber gebastelt (AFR ist das Zauberwort ) :
> 
> 18871 | Beta 15 | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 @ 1035/1750/1140 | Lukü | Link
> 
> ...


 
WTF?!


----------



## killer196 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

*UPDATE* 

9210 | BETA 15 | killer196 | Intel Core i5-3570k@4,5Ghz | Kingston HyperX @1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 1T | Gigabyte GTX670 @ 1080/1650 | LuKü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Softy schrieb:


> So, Freunde des guten Geschmacks. Ich habe selbst ein wenig am Treiber gebastelt (AFR ist das Zauberwort ) :
> 
> 18871 | Beta 15 | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX 690 @ 1035/1750/1140 | Lukü | Link
> 
> ...



freut mich das es nun doch funktioniert, auch wenn Du an dem Treiber etwas ändern musstest


----------



## target2804 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

bild kommt.


----------



## DjTomCat (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> *[Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla*
> Ladet als Beweis einen Screenshot des Scores mit folgenden Inhalten hoch: CPU-Z (Reiter CPU, Memory, Motherboard) + GPU-Z + Benchmark Ergebnis (Tiger)​





Weil in den regeln auf Seite 1 STEHT !!!​


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> ob du auch in Spielen die 50% mehrleistung hast?


 
Nö. Aber 100% weniger Mikroruckler  

***Update***

19175 | Beta 15 | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | G.Skill RipJaws-X 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | EVGA GTX 690 @ 1045/1800/1150 | Lukü EKL K2 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

8992| Beta 15 | beren2707 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB @ 1604 MHz, 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1750 MHz | GPU: Stock ; CPU: Enermax ETS-T40-TA |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## barbarendave2211 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

**Update**:
7172 | BETA 15 | barbarendave2211 | FX 8150 @ 3,9 GHz | Team Group Elite 8 GB 1333 9-9-9-24 | HD 7950 @ 1120 MHz | luft |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MessmakerOC (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Hier dann mal mein Sechskerner

4609| Beta 15 | MessmakerOC | Phenom II X6 1090T@4,013GHz| 8GB @ 1600, 9-9-9-24* 1T | Powercolor HD 6950 1GB @ 800/1250| CPU: HR-02 Macho GPU:Stock |

*weiß jemand warum 28 angezeigt wird?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Marcus


----------



## Brez$$z (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Softy schrieb:


> Nö. Aber 100% weniger Mikroruckler
> 
> ***Update***
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab keine Microruckler


----------



## lipt00n (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

6885| Beta 15 | lipt00n| Intel Core i5-3570K @ 3,8GHz |  8 GB @ 1600, 9-9-9-24, 1T | GigaByte GTX 660 OC @ 1123/1580 MHz | Luft (stock) |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Softy schrieb:


> ***Update***
> 19175 | Beta 15 | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | G.Skill RipJaws-X 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | EVGA GTX 690 @ 1045/1800/1150 | Lukü EKL K2 | Link
> 
> 
> ...


 
AFR ist mit vermerkt.


----------



## Norkzlam (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

**Update**:
7639 | Beta 15 | Norkzlam |AMD Phenom 2 X6 1055T @ 3.5GHz | 8Gb @ 1333Mhz, 8-8-8-20 2T | HD7950 @ 1200Mhz/1350Mhz | Lukü |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meckswell (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Mein Monitor hat ja nur 1680x1050, ich kann quasi nicht teilnehmen hier?


----------



## Spinal (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Ich bin mal gespannt ob ein neuer Catalyst hier nochmal alles durcheinander wirft. Quasi ein Catzillyst.

10479| Beta 15 | Spinal | i7 3930k@4 GHz | 16 GB @ 1600, 8-8-8-24 2T | Geforce GTX 680 @ 1205/1803/1270 | Lukü |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





meckswell schrieb:


> Mein Monitor hat ja nur 1680x1050, ich kann quasi nicht teilnehmen hier?



So wie ich PCGH verstanden habe, sollte das Programm automatisch downsamplen. Also probiere einfach mal den Tiger Preset aus 

bye
Spinal


----------



## meckswell (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

4566 | Beta 15 | meckswell | Q9550 @3,2Ghz | 8GB @ 905Mhz, 5-5-5-15-2T | GTX570 @732-1464-950 | Lukü


----------



## amplifie (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Poste hier nun auch mal meine Ergebnisse. 

10436 | Beta 15 | amplifie | Intel Core i5 3570k @ 4,5Ghz | 16Gb Kingston @1600Mhz, 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX 680 @ 1267Mhz/1674Mhz | Lukü |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Spinal 2. Platz
amplifie 3.

Geforce dominiert.


----------



## Hawky1980 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

9643| Beta 15 | Hawky1980 | PhenomII X6 1090T 4,3ghz | 16 GB @ 1600, 9-9-9-24 1T | HD7970 @ 1335/1900 | Lukü |


----------



## target2804 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

9836 | Beta 15 | target2804 | i7 3770 3,7Ghz Turbotakt | 16GB DDR3 @ 9-9-9-24 | GTX 670 1250/1750



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Hawky1980 Fettes OC mit AMD und Fast platz 7

target2804 bitte an die Regeln halten, wegen Bild. Ladet als Beweis einen Screenshot des Scores mit folgenden Inhalten hoch: CPU-Z (Reiter CPU, Memory, Motherboard) + GPU-Z


----------



## amplifie (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



amplifie schrieb:


> Poste hier nun auch mal meine Ergebnisse.
> 
> 10436 | Beta 15 | amplifie | Intel Core i5 3570k @ 4,5Ghz | 16Gb Kingston @1600Mhz, 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX 680 @ 1267Mhz/1674Mhz | Lukü |
> 
> ...


 
**Update**

10652 | Beta 15 | amplifie | Intel Core i5 3570k @ 4,7Ghz | 16Gb Kingston @1600Mhz, 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX 680 @ 1283Mhz/1674Mhz | Lukü |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr ist dann wohl auch nicht drin, temps gehen einfach zu hoch.


----------



## P10unkaputtbar (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

7613 | Beta 15 | P10unkaputtbar | Intel Core i7 2600k @ 3,4Ghz | 12Gb @ 1333Mhz, 9-9-9 2T | GTX660 ti @ 1033Mhz/1652Mhz | Lukü |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

7953 | Beta 15 | Ion | Intel Core i5 3470 @ 4Ghz | 8Gb @ 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1100Mhz/1575Mhz | Lukü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 8000 knacke ich noch 
Ohne OC der Grafikkarte habe ich im selben Modus 6607 Punkte


----------



## ArnoGK (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

8478| Beta15 | ArnoGK | i7 2600K@4513MHz | 16GB Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz@CL9-9-9-24 | EVGA GTX660 TI@ GPU 1280/Mem 1728 | CPU@Heatkiller 3.0, GPU@Luft |


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

amplifie Glückwunsch 1. Platz. 

P10unkaputtbar, Platz 17 hat 7614 punkte und du 7613.


----------



## Angel51 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Hi,

8765 | BETA 15 | angel51 | i7 980x 4.4Ghz | Corsair 12 GB DDR3 2000mhz 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX680 @1215/1752 | Wakü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Angel51 du hast dein Bild falsch hochgeladen.
Auf erweitern klicken , dann anhänge verwalten. Bild hochladen


----------



## target2804 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Hawky1980 Fettes OC mit AMD und Fast platz 7
> 
> target2804 bitte an die Regeln halten, wegen Bild. Ladet als Beweis einen Screenshot des Scores mit folgenden Inhalten hoch: CPU-Z (Reiter CPU, Memory, Motherboard) + GPU-Z


 das ist doch die log ausm bench -.-


----------



## Angel51 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Danke


----------



## Mcr-King (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Mcr-King schrieb:


> So für eine alte HD6850 und AMD A8-3870K nicht übel oder?
> Alles Luft-Gekühlt.
> Noch zum Speicher der läuft  im Dual-Mode mit 1T keine Plan warum CPU-Z dass nicht Anzeigt.
> 
> 3123 | Beta 15 | Mcr-King | AMD A8-3870K @ 3,46 GHz | 16GB DDR3 RAM @ 950 MHz 10-10-10-34-46-1T | Gigabyte HD6850 Super Overclock Edition @820/1050 MHz | Luftkühlung | Win7 Pro 64 Bit



Update:  
3443 | Beta 15 | Mcr-King | AMD A8-3870K @ 3,46 GHz | 16GB DDR3 RAM @  950 MHz 10-10-10-34-46-1T | Gigabyte HD6850 Super Overclock Edition  @840/1100 MHz | Luftkühlung | Win7 Pro 64 Bit


----------



## Z3Rlot (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Ion schrieb:


> 7953 | Beta 15 | Ion | Intel Core i5 3470 @ 4Ghz | 8Gb @ 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1100Mhz/1575Mhz | Lukü
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hast du im Treiber auf HQ (Texturfilter) gestellt?.Weil wenn ich Standard Treiber Werte Benche habe ich auch locker mehr.
Mit dein Gpuz scheint auch was nicht zu stimmen zeigt nur 900 mhz Gpu takt an fällt mir mal gerade so uff


----------



## Ion (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Im Treiber steht alles auf Standard
Oder was genau meinst du? 
Kontaktiere mich doch bitte per PN, ok? 

Auch schon das erste Update


> Zitat von *Ion*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*UPDATE*

8100 | Beta 15 | Ion | Intel Core i5 3470 @ 4Ghz | 8Gb @ 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1125Mhz/1600Mhz | Lukü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Angel51 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 8765 | BETA 15 | angel51 | i7 980x 4.4Ghz | Corsair 12 GB DDR3 2000mhz 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX680 @1215/1752 | Wakü
> 
> 
> ...


 Deine werte sind sehr niedrig. Deine GPU hat kein OC und läuft nur im PCI-E 8X mode.


target2804 schrieb:


> das ist doch die log ausm bench -.-


 
Bitte mach es, ok.


----------



## target2804 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Update:
9973 | BETA 15 | target2804 | i7 3770 3,7Ghz turbo | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX670 @ 1255/1800 | Lukü

mehr geht nicht mehr  wollte die 10k, aber klappt nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



target2804 schrieb:


> mehr geht nicht mehr  wollte die 10k, aber klappt nicht.


 
Hättste mal den i7-3770*K* gekauft


----------



## target2804 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Softy schrieb:


> Hättste mal den i7-3770*K* gekauft


 ich benche morgen mal mit meinem 3570K auf 5Ghz, wenn er die 5Minuten Test dann überlebt 

Edit: ich heb mal den BLCK etwas an, dann klappts


----------



## Z3Rlot (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Wie siehts nun aus PCGH hats doch vorgemacht Benchen in HQ im Treiber Catalyst.HQ oder Standard?oder egal?Konnte nur komischerweise auf der Hdd unterschiede sehen zwischen HQ und Qualität nun ist Catzilla auf der SSD und sehe keen unterschied.
Naja ist ja auch noch alles Beta


----------



## Bennz (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Bennz schrieb:


> 10393 | Beta 15 | Bennz | Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4,5Ghz | 16Gb @ 1333Mhz, 9-9-9 2T | GTX 680 @ 1293Mhz/1800Mhz | Lukü |


 
10510 | Beta 15 | Bennz | Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4,5Ghz | 16Gb @ 1333Mhz, 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX 680 @ 1306Mhz/1840Mhz | Lukü |

nochn bisl cpu und ram oc das aber erst morgen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

target2804 Prozessor mehr OC.


----------



## target2804 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> target2804 Prozessor mehr OC.


 ja ohne K du nase


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

LOL , das schaffst du. 

Bennz Platz 3


----------



## target2804 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> LOL , das schaffst du.
> 
> Bennz Platz 3


 
trag mich mal ein 

edit: ok bin drin, danke  muss morgen mal nachlegen


----------



## Z3Rlot (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Zwischen HQ(Texturfilter) im Catalyst und Q Kaum unterschiede 7951 HQ,7991 Q(Standard) im Treiber.
Naja ist nich dolle
Morgen mal nen bissl OCen


----------



## Angel51 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

8830 | BETA 15 | angel51 | i7 980x 4.4Ghz | Corsair 12 GB DDR3 2000mhz 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX680 @1215/1778 | Wakü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El_Lute (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Wann fallen die 1100 Punkte
10834 | Beta 15 | El_Lute | 7 390K@4,4GHz | 16GB@1600 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX680@1306/1663 | Luft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Angel51 schrieb:


> 8830 | BETA 15 | angel51 | i7 980x 4.4Ghz | Corsair 12 GB DDR3 2000mhz 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX680 @1215/1778 | Wakü
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Deine GTX 680 läuft immer noch auf PCI-E 8x. Du verschenkst punkte.

El_Lute 1. platz


----------



## Angel51 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

9211 | BETA 15 | angel51 | i7 980x 4.4Ghz | Corsair 12 GB DDR3 2000mhz 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX680 @1228/1790 | Wakü





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G.Skill (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



G.Skill schrieb:


> 7744 | Beta 15 | G.Skill | Intel Core i5 2500K @ 4,14 Ghz | 4 GB  @ 1348, 9 - 9 - 9 - 24 1T | GTX 660 TI SC  @ 1050/1559/1129 | Lukü |
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*UPDATE*

8066| Beta 15 | G.Skill | Intel Core i5 2500K @ 4,25 Ghz | 4 GB  @  1350, 9 - 9 - 9 - 24 1T | GTX 660 TI SC  @ 1085/1582/1164 | Lukü |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angel51 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Deine GTX 680 läuft immer noch auf PCI-E 8x. Du verschenkst punkte.
> 
> El_Lute 1. platz


 
Ja ich weis,es liegt an meiner Soundkarte.Die sitzt im PCI Slot und versperrt somit der 2. Gk den Platz.
Mal sehen,vielleicht bastel ich noch ein bisschen um 
Trotzdem Danke für die Info


----------



## Angel51 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

9705 | BETA 15 | angel51 | i7 980x 4.6Ghz | Corsair 12 GB DDR3 2000mhz 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX680 @1228/1800 | Wakü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angel51 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

So mal ganz gängig die 10K geschafft

10101 | BETA 15 | angel51 | i7 980x 4.6Ghz | Corsair 12 GB DDR3 2000mhz 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX680 @1228/1800 | Wakü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NCphalon (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Mein Zweitrechner^^

2530| 1.0 Beta15 | NCphalon | Intel Celeron G530@2,4GHz | 2*2GB DDR3 @ 1066MHz, 7-7-7-20 1T | HD4850 512MB @ 700/2200 | Luft/Referenz |


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angel51 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

10254 | BETA 15 | angel51 | i7 980x 4.6Ghz | Corsair 12 GB DDR3 2000mhz 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX680 @1241/1851 | Wakü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal sehen ob ich aus der CPU noch was raus kitzeln kann.

Edit:
Konnte die CPU nochmals auf 4.8Ghz Takten jedoch mit 1.5v,was doch schon ziemlich viel ist,und es gerade mal 
20 Punkte mehr waren.Lief auch ziemlich instabil das Ganze von daher lass ich den Wert so stehen.
Ich denke für diese Sys Config ist das ein gutes Ergebnis.


----------



## minicoopers (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

***Update***

10899 | Beta 15 | minicoopers | Intel Core i7 3770k @ 5Ghz | 16 GB @  1600 MHz, 10-10-10-27 1T | GTX 680 @ 1213/1795/1278 MHz | Lukü |  Klick




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angel51 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



minicoopers schrieb:


> ***Update***
> 
> 10899 | Beta 15 | minicoopers | Intel Core i7 3770k @ 5Ghz | 16 GB @  1600 MHz, 10-10-10-27 1T | GTX 680 @ 1213/1795/1278 MHz | Lukü |  Klick
> 
> ...


 

Versuch doch mal deine 680 noch etwas höher zu takten,dann wirst du auch die 11K schaffen


----------



## Spinal (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Spinal schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt ob ein neuer Catalyst hier nochmal alles durcheinander wirft. Quasi ein Catzillyst.
> 
> 10479| Beta 15 | Spinal | i7 3930k@4 GHz | 16 GB @ 1600, 8-8-8-24 2T | Geforce GTX 680 @ 1205/1803/1270 | Lukü |
> 
> ...


 
*UPDATE*

11130| Beta 15 | Spinal | i7 3930k@4,4 GHz | 16 GB @ 1600, 8-8-8-24 1T | Geforce GTX 680 @ 1205/1795/1270 | Lukü |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PCIE 3.0 hat richtig was gebracht  . Auch der Treiber 310.70 ist nochmal schneller als 306.97 (@el_lute)
Ich habe auch den Eindruck, das ein höherer Ram Takt im Falle einer GTX 680 mehr als der Kerntakt bringt.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Woiferl94 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Super das es jetzt ein Ranking gibt
> Dann fang ich mal an.
> 
> 7614 | Beta 15 | Woiferl94 | Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4,2Ghz | 8Gb @ 1333Mhz, 9-9-9 2T | HD7970 @ 1100Mhz/1500Mhz | Lukü |
> ...


 
*UPDATE* 

8316 | Beta 15 | Woiferl94 |  Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4,5Ghz | 8Gb @ 1333Mhz, 9-9-9-24  2T | HD7970 @ 1125Mhz/1575Mhz | Lukü |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## omgfck12 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

*UPDATE*

So, nochmal alles aus der GTX 560 TI geholt:

5142| Beta 15 | omgfck12 | Intel Core i5 2500k @ 4,5 Ghz | 8 GB @  1333Mhz, 9 - 9 - 9 - 24 1T | GTX 560 TI @ 1067 | 2135 | 2321Mhz | GPU:  Twin Frozr II (Air), CPU: H50 |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (24. Dezember 2012)

Spinal schrieb:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> 11130| Beta 15 | Spinal | i7 3930k@4,4 GHz | 16 GB @ 1600, 8-8-8-24 1T | Geforce GTX 680 @ 1205/1795/1270 | Lukü |
> 
> ...



Das ist in der Tat auch so. Ist mir auch aufgefallen.


----------



## meckswell (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



> 4566 | Beta 15 | meckswell | Q9550 @3,2Ghz | 8GB @ 905Mhz, 5-5-5-15-2T | GTX570 @732-1464-950 | Lukü


***Update***

5531 | Beta 15 | meckswell | Q9550 @ 4Ghz | 8GB @ 942Mhz, 5-5-5-15-2T | GTX570 @900-1800-1150 | Lukü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## menace_one (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Hallo,
ich habe mal meine 7970 gequält 

9669 | Beta 15 | menace_one | i5-3570K@4,80GHz | 8 GB @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24 2T | HD7970 @ 1320/1700 MHz | Wakü


----------



## RediMischa (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie ich mein SLI funktionstüchtig durch den Benchmark bekomme?


----------



## Softy (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Du musst den SLI Mode auf "AFR" stellen. (Alternatives Bildrendering erzwingen).


----------



## eagle*23* (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

10052 | Beta 15 | eagle*23* | i5-3570K@4,40GHz | 16 GB @ 1800MHz, 10-10-10-30 2T | GTX680 @ 1276/1752 MHz | Wakü 

Wieso hab ich eigentlich weniger als ne 670er  ?


----------



## Spinal (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Aus der Ferne würde ich sagen, wegen des RAM Takts der Graka. Aber ist schon sehr ordentlich, was fragenbold da vorgelegt hat und dein Ergebnis ist eher unterm Schnitt  Auffällig ist bei dir, dass deine Graka in PCI E 3.0 X8 Modus läuft. Bei mir wird trotz Stromsparmodus in den X16 1.1 Modus geschaltet. Ist die Grafikkarte vielleicht im "falschen" (nicht obersten) Slot eingesteckt?

bye
Spinal


----------



## eagle*23* (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Softy schrieb:


> Du musst den SLI Mode auf "AFR" stellen. (Alternatives Bildrendering erzwingen).


 
Funzt bei mir nicht, hab SLI-Rendering Modus auf "Alternatives Bild-Rendering erzwingen 1" gemacht aber gleiche Score wie ohne SLI


----------



## eagle*23* (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Spinal schrieb:


> Aus der Ferne würde ich sagen, wegen des RAM Takts der Graka. Aber ist schon sehr ordentlich, was fragenbold da vorgelegt hat und dein Ergebnis ist eher unterm Schnitt  Auffällig ist bei dir, dass deine Graka in PCI E 3.0 X8 Modus läuft. Bei mir wird trotz Stromsparmodus in den X16 1.1 Modus geschaltet. Ist die Grafikkarte vielleicht im "falschen" (nicht obersten) Slot eingesteckt?
> 
> bye
> Spinal



Hab nur x8 wegen SLI...


----------



## target2804 (24. Dezember 2012)

menace_one schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mal meine 7970 gequält
> 
> 9669 | Beta 15 | menace_one | i5-3570K@4,80GHz | 8 GB @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24 2T | HD7970 @ 1320/1700 MHz | Wakü



Krass wie schlecht deine CPU bei 4,8 GHz abschneidet. Da ist irgendwas faul


----------



## eagle*23* (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



target2804 schrieb:


> Krass wie schlecht deine CPU bei 4,8 GHz abschneidet. Da ist irgendwas faul


CPU macht doch so gut wie gar nix aus .... darf man hier eigentlich auch so posten oder nur Ergebnisse ?  nicht das ärger bekommen


----------



## eagle*23* (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



eagle*23* schrieb:


> 10052 | Beta 15 | eagle*23* | i5-3570K@4,40GHz | 16 GB @ 1800MHz, 10-10-10-30 2T | GTX680 @ 1276/1752 MHz | Wakü
> 
> Wieso hab ich eigentlich weniger als ne 670er  ?


 
UPDATE :

10313 | Beta 15 | eagle*23* | i5-3570K@4,50GHz | 16 GB @ 1800MHz, 10-10-10-30 2T | GTX680 @ 1291/1802 MHz | Wakü


----------



## RediMischa (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Softy schrieb:


> Du musst den SLI Mode auf "AFR" stellen. (Alternatives Bildrendering erzwingen).


 
Vllt. sollte man noch erwähnen, dass das bei der Catzilla.exe keinerlei Wirkung hat. Erst bei dem "Globalen Profil" lässt es sich einstellen


----------



## Angel51 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Spinal schrieb:


> Aus der Ferne würde ich sagen, wegen des RAM Takts der Graka. Aber ist schon sehr ordentlich, was fragenbold da vorgelegt hat und dein Ergebnis ist eher unterm Schnitt  Auffällig ist bei dir, dass deine Graka in PCI E 3.0 X8 Modus läuft. Bei mir wird trotz Stromsparmodus in den X16 1.1 Modus geschaltet. Ist die Grafikkarte vielleicht im "falschen" (nicht obersten) Slot eingesteckt?
> 
> bye
> Spinal


 
Hallo,
der X16 1.1 Modus hat,wie du schon erwähnst,was mit dem Stromsparmodus zu tun.Ist bei mir auch so,erste Karte steckt bei mir im oberen Slot und die 2. im dritten Slot (Sli ist deaktiviert).Karte wechselt erst unter Last in den X16 2.0 Modus.


----------



## Spinal (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Arghh... deine GTX 680 läuft echt super. Aber mit 16X wäre es sicher nochmal deutlich besser. Bei mir war der Unterschied von PCIx 2.0 zu 3.0 über 500 Punkte.
Ich denke aber, dass diese Benchmark auch etwas CPU Power braucht. Kann sein dass die auch etwas bremst 

Edit, zu spät gesehen: Ahso... sorry. Also alleine läuft die dann mit PCIx 3.0 x 16 ? 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Benie (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

5559 | Beta 15 | Benie | Intel Core i7 2700k @ 4,5Ghz | 8 GB @ 1600 MHz, 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 570 @ 850/1700/2200 MHz | Lukü


----------



## Hennemi (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

7336 | Beta 15 | Hennemi | Intel Core i5-2300 @ 2,80GHZ | 6 GB @ 686MHz, 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1080Mhz/1400Mhz | Lukü 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Hennemi nice Rainmeter. Meins ist auch heftig, sogar mit Game-Cover-Start habe ich.

1. Platz Spinal
2. Platz minicoopers
3. Platz El_Lute

eagle*23* Bitte erste seite lesen:



> Single und MultiGPU ist für beide Listen erlaubt. Bitte dies erwähnen bei SLI oder Crossfire.


Ich kann nicht jeden Screenshot überprüfen. Sowas ist misst nicht anzugeben.

Bitte informiert mich wer SLI oder CF hat und in single GPU liste ist.

Wie wollt ihr die Top 10 haben??

1.) Auf Gesamtergebnis
oder
2.) Auf das Ergebnis für: PhysX Test CPU (AMD, Intel getrennt), Fur Test GPU (nVidia, ATI getrennt)?


----------



## Mille306 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

8720 | Beta 15 | Mille306 | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 3,50GHZ | 8GB DDR3 @ 2133MHz, 11-11-12-28 2T | GTX 660TI @ 1260Mhz/1779Mhz | Luft


----------



## Ion (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

@Gorden
Auf das Gesamtergebnis bitte. Wenn alles getrennt wäre, macht das kein Spaß mehr. Was zählt, ist das Endergebnis, egal mit welcher Hardware, solange sich an die Regeln gehalten wird



Ion schrieb:


> 8100 | Beta 15 | Ion | Intel Core i5 3470 @ 4Ghz | 8Gb @ 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1125Mhz/1600Mhz | Lukü
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*UPDATE*

Habe meine HD 7950 noch ein wenig an den Rand des möglichen getrieben 

8201 | Beta 15 | Ion | Intel Core i5 3470 @ 4Ghz | 8Gb @ 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1150Mhz/1600Mhz | Lukü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

So war mein Gedanke:

 Bei CPU(Top 10 / AMD und Intel Getrennt):
 Punkte PhysX Test CPU | User Name | CPU@Takt | Kühlungsmethode |

 Bei GPU(Top 10 / ATI und nVidia Getrennt):
 Punkte Fur Test GPU | User Name | Grafikarte @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Kühlungsmethode |


----------



## RediMischa (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

@ eagle*23*

1. Musst du angeben, dass du SLI hast und
2. funktioniert bei dir SLI nicht 

Hast du den NVIDIA Inspector installiert?


----------



## meckswell (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Bei Platz 41 oldsql.Triso kann man den Link nicht anklicken.
Meine CPU reißt im PhysX iwie überhaupt nix, läppische 153 Punkte. Ich konnt auch schon nichts mehr im 3D11 reißen, aber zum Zocken is es noch oke.
Man könnte nach Sockeln trennen, dann wär ich Erster ... weil Einzigster. 

Edit: Wieviel VRAM-Verbrauch habt ihr? Mein Kärtchen is da am Anschlag mit 1270MB.


----------



## barbarendave2211 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Ion schrieb:


> @Gorden
> Auf das Gesamtergebnis bitte. Wenn alles getrennt wäre, macht das kein Spaß mehr. Was zählt, ist das Endergebnis, egal mit welcher Hardware, solange sich an die Regeln gehalten wird
> 
> 
> ...


 
mehr wie 1150 MHz geht bei mir auch nicht...alles was trüber ist bekomm ich massive grafikfehler  aber die 1600 MHz Ramtakt sind nicht schlecht


----------



## Ion (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Ich könnte noch ein wenig höher mit dem Core Takt
Problem ist: Die Kühlung versagt. Die Karte kommt genau am Ende des Benchmarks an einen Punkt wo sie mit 1.2V versagt. Bei 1.149V allerdings läuft sie durch. Ich habe noch nicht getestet ob 1150MHz mit der Voltage das maximum sind, werde ich aber noch.
Der Ram Takt läuft auch nur im Benchmark stabil. Wenn ich den bei FC3 anlege dauert es ca. 5 Minuten und mein Bild glänzt plötzlich in allen Regenbogen-Farben 

Zumal, das ganze ist eh kein wirklich fairer Vergleich, der Benchmark ist klar auf Nvidia getrimmt. Das sehe ich daran das selbst eine GTX 660Ti mehr Punkte als meine Karte hat, dabei liegt die tatsächliche Leistung unter meiner.
Aber es ist eben noch eine Beta, nicht?


----------



## BoeserKuchen (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Einmal mit nur einer GTX:
10067 | Beta 15 | Evilpie | i7 3930k @ 4,7GHz | 32gb@1866MHz 10-11-10-30 2T | GTX 680 4gb @ 1232MHz/1762MHz | Lukü



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und einmal als SLI:
18794 | Beta 15 | Evilpie | i7 3930k @ 4,7GHz | 32gb@1866MHz 10-11-10-30 2T | 2 GTX 680 4gb @ 1232MHz/1762MHz | Lukü



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eagle*23* (24. Dezember 2012)

RediMischa schrieb:


> @ eagle*23*
> 
> 1. Musst du angeben, dass du SLI hast und
> 2. funktioniert bei dir SLI nicht
> ...



Hab doch gesagt das SLI nicht geht wenn man es im Treiber erzwingt


----------



## Angel51 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Hab Sli jetzt auch zum laufen gebracht,geht also.
@ eagle*23*,in der NVidea Systemsteuerung unter Programmeinstellung das Prog Airfix Dogfighter auswählen
und AFR 1 erzwingen,das selbe unter den Globalen Settings.

16635 | BETA 15 | angel51 | i7 980x 4.6Ghz | Corsair 12 GB DDR3 2000mhz 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX680 Sli @1241/1851 | Wakü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spinal (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Ich wäre auch für eine Gesamtpunktzahl. Wenn man das zu sehr aufteilt, fehlt irgendwie die Lust am Vergleich. Der Tiger-Preset spiegelt ja auch ungefähr das wieder, was 90% der User benutzen. Es ist zwar schade, dass somit Sandy Bridge DT bzw. generell PCI Express 2.0 User und Radeon User derzeit benachteiligt sind, aber es geht ja nicht nur um den Wettbewerb, sondern eben um den Vergleich. Im Heaven 3.0 Ranking sind die obersten Plätze auch den Radeons reserviert, so ist das halt manchmal eben. Dennoch ist es schön zu sehen, wenn eine OC GTX 670 an einer GTX 680 vorbeizieht oder eine standard Radeon 7970 einer OC GTX 680 das fürchten lehrt. Es ist doch nur zum Spaß 

@Angel51
Sorry, ich habe die ganze Zeit an dir "vorbeigedacht". Super SLI Score 



meckswell schrieb:


> Edit: Wieviel VRAM-Verbrauch habt ihr? Mein Kärtchen is da am Anschlag mit 1270MB.


 
Das ist auch der Verbrauch der ungefähr bei mir angezeigt wird. Meine Karte hat 2 GB. Also reicht das möglicherweise genau perfekt aus 



Ion schrieb:


> Zumal, das ganze ist eh kein wirklich fairer Vergleich, der Benchmark ist klar auf Nvidia getrimmt. Das sehe ich daran das selbst eine GTX 660Ti mehr Punkte als meine Karte hat, dabei liegt die tatsächliche Leistung unter meiner.
> Aber es ist eben noch eine Beta, nicht?


 
Ja, das stimmt schon. Aber das kristallisiert sich bei fast jedem Benchmark irgendwann raus oder kommt auf die Einstellungen an. Die Radeons sind spätestens bei hohen Auflösungen oder AA-Modi bärenstark. Aber vielleicht kommt ein update und die Radeons können wieder ihre Muskeln spielen lassen 

bye
Spinal


----------



## minicoopers (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

***Update***

10954 | Beta 15 | minicoopers | Intel Core i7 3770k @ 5Ghz | 16 GB @  1600 MHz, 10-10-10-27 1T | GTX 680 @ 1213/1804/1278 MHz | Lukü | Klick




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider schaffe ich es derzeit nicht die 11000 Punktemarke zu knacken


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Und ich glaube meine 6870 hat die beine hoch gemacht. Nur noch schwarzer Bildschirm ,rechts unten bunte Pixel (BIOS geht). 
BCCode 116
Was meint ihr?


----------



## RediMischa (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

@ eagle*23* / Angel51

Ich hab am Anfang versucht bei der Catzilla.exe das AFR einzustellen...hat bei mir aber keine Wirkung gezeigt.
Dann hab ich NUR im "Globalen Profil" das AFR eingestellt und das funktionierte dann^^

Angel51 hat erstaunlicherweise relativ wenig Punkte für sein SLI-Gespann


----------



## RediMischa (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

19246 | Beta 15 | RediMischa| Intel Core i7 2700k @ 5,4GHz | 16GB Dominator GT 2140MHz 9-11-10-27 2T | GTX 680 SLI @ 1280MHz/1795MHz | WaKü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry für Doppelpost


----------



## Angel51 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

@Spinal 

Kein Problem!Viel Spass noch beim Benchen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Bitte um Hilfe:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/252298-6870-defekt-dringend-hilfe.html#post4841490


----------



## Angel51 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



RediMischa schrieb:


> @ eagle*23* / Angel51
> 
> Ich hab am Anfang versucht bei der Catzilla.exe das AFR einzustellen...hat bei mir aber keine Wirkung gezeigt.
> Dann hab ich NUR im "Globalen Profil" das AFR eingestellt und das funktionierte dann^^
> ...


 

Wie Spinal schon erwähnte,liegt es wahrscheinlich am PCI-E 3.0 und der verwendeten CPU.Wenn das so ist seh ich kein Land mehr und wenn ich deinen Takt so sehe wird mir echt bange  Aber ich werde nochmal etwas testen


----------



## Kubi79 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

9059|1.0 Beta 15|Kubi79|Core I5 3570K @ 4,5 GHZ|2 x 4GB DDR3 1600 Kingston Hyper X 9-9-9-27|EVGA GTX 670 @ 1015-1508| Luft


----------



## marko597710 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

updata 7934|beta 15| marko597710 | CPU@AMDFX 8120 3,1 bis 4,0GHZ|8gb @ 1866Mhz, 9-10-9-28 2T | Geforce gtx670 @ 980/1500 | Lukü |


----------



## eagle*23* (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Angel51 schrieb:


> Hab Sli jetzt auch zum laufen gebracht,geht also.
> @ eagle*23*,in der NVidea Systemsteuerung unter Programmeinstellung das Prog Airfix Dogfighter auswählen
> und AFR 1 erzwingen,das selbe unter den Globalen Settings.
> 
> ...



wird ich morgen mal teste, danke.


----------



## MasterSax (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



MasterSax schrieb:


> TIGER 4938| Beta 12 | MasterSax | Intel Core i7 920 @ 3,6 Ghz | 3x4 GB @ 1080 Mhz, 8 - 8 - 8 - 20 1T | GTX 570 Phantom @ 750 | 975 | 1500 Mhz | CPU Kühler H100 |


 
UPDATE 

UPDATE TIGER 5001| Beta 12 | MasterSax | Intel Core i7 920 @ 4,0 Ghz | 3x4 GB @ 1200 Mhz, 8 - 8 - 8 - 20 1T | GTX 570 Phantom @ 750 | 975 | 1500 Mhz | CPU Kühler H100 |


----------



## Sebbi102 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

7489 | Beta 15 | Sebbi102 | Intel Core i7 3770k@stock | 2x4 GB @ 1600, 9 - 9 - 9 - 24 2T | XFX 7970 @ 1000/1425 | GPU: Double Dissipation | CPU: H100 |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LTB (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Punkte| Version des Benchmarks | User Name | CPU@Takt | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Kühlungsmethode |

7507 | 1.0 Beta 14 | LTB | i5 3470 @ 3.2 Ghz | Corsair 1600 9,9,9,24 1T | Gigabyte HD 7970 @1000/1375 | GPU: LuKu CPU: LuKu


----------



## GuLaScHEiS (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

10106 | 1.0 Beta 15 |GuLaScHEiS http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/88921-gulascheis.html| Intel Core i5 3570k @ 4,2Ghz | 8 GB @ 2000 MHz, 10-10-10-27 2T | Zotac GTX 680 amp! @ 1111 (Boost 1176)/1652/ MHz | CPU : Corsair H100 WaKü GPU : Luft


----------



## Softy (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

So wie ich das sehe, benutzen alle SLI-User hier Alternate Frame Rendering als SLI-Modus. Daher sollte es auch bei allen erwähnt werden. Oder eben bei Keinem


----------



## minicoopers (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Softy schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe, benutzen alle SLI-User hier Alternate Frame Rendering als SLI-Modus. Daher sollte es auch bei allen erwähnt werden. Oder eben bei Keinem



Du bist nur der einzige, bei dem es erwähnt wird, da Du scheinbar der erste warst der es herausgefunden hat


----------



## eagle*23* (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

@ Gordon-1979: Wieso stehe ich eigentlich bei Multi-GPU  Hab zwar ein SLI Sytem aber mein Test war wie erwähnt nur mit einer Karte 
Ich gehör auf die Nr.6 in Single-GPU 

Nacher folgt mal SLI update wenn ich es nun hinbekomme mit der Anleitung von Angel51


----------



## marko597710 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

12214|beta 15| marko597710 | CPU@AMDFX 8120 3,1 bis 4,0GHZ|8gb @ 1866Mhz, 9-10-9-28 2T | Geforce gtx670 @ 980/1500 | Lukü |ohne übertakten HABE WINDOWS 8 PRO


----------



## eagle*23* (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

@marko597710 : Dein Test ist (EDIT: war zuerst) auf CUSTOM Einstellung, du musst TIGER nehmen


----------



## Angel51 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Update:

18771 | BETA 15 | angel51 | i7 980x 4.4Ghz | Corsair 12 GB DDR3 2000mhz 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX680 Sli @1202/1785 AFR1 | Wakü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:der kleinere Wert ergab sich dadurch,dass sich die 2. Karte nicht selbst mit hochgetaktet hat.Sie ist auch nicht so taktfreudig wie die andere musste ich mal feststellen (Grafkfehler).Sie lebt aber noch


----------



## RediMischa (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Na also...schaut doch schon besser aus. Allerdings würde ich meinen deine Karten liefen auf 1181/1812MHz wenn ich mir GPU-Z anschaue!?

CPU-Takt hat im übrigen kaum Einfluss auf das Ergebnis...es spielt bei mir keine Rolle ob 4,9GHz oder 5,4GHz...aber damit das in der Liste toll ausschaut, hab ich die 5,4GHz genommen

Ich denk mir auch fast das die ganzen "PCIe-3.0 Leute" einen Vorteil haben. Ich komm bei Single-GPU "nur" auf 10615 Punkte und das mit CPU@5,4GHZ und GPU@1332/1790MHz wo andere weit darüber liegen


----------



## eagle*23* (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

MULTI-GPU : Bitte auf die Nr. 1 

19413 | Beta 15 | eagle*23* | i5-3570K@4,50GHz | 16 GB @ 1800MHz, 10-10-10-30 2T | 2x GTX680 SLI @ 1293/1815 MHz | Wakü

Sorry @ RediMischa  mehr geht nicht sonst fliegen mir die Karten um die Ohren ...hmmm wos der Voltmod 
Da bringt PCIe x16 sicher auch groß nix mehr


----------



## RediMischa (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Brauchst dich doch nicht zu entschuldigen...ich war paar Stunden erster und gut 
Es kommen sicherlich noch Leute die an dir vorbei ziehen 

Glückwunsch zu den Karten...für ihre 4GB laufen die exzellent!

Edit: Meine Karten laufen mit 1,213v ...aber leider "lahmt" bei mir die Gigabyte-Karte


----------



## eagle*23* (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Mi 1,213 müsste doch bei dir noch einiges rauszuquetschen sein ?! Wie hast den Voltmod gemacht ?


----------



## Angel51 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



RediMischa schrieb:


> Na also...schaut doch schon besser aus. Allerdings würde ich meinen deine Karten liefen auf 1181/1812MHz wenn ich mir GPU-Z anschaue!?
> 
> CPU-Takt hat im übrigen kaum Einfluss auf das Ergebnis...es spielt bei mir keine Rolle ob 4,9GHz oder 5,4GHz...aber damit das in der Liste toll ausschaut, hab ich die 5,4GHz genommen
> 
> Ich denk mir auch fast das die ganzen "PCIe-3.0 Leute" einen Vorteil haben. Ich komm bei Single-GPU "nur" auf 10615 Punkte und das mit CPU@5,4GHZ und GPU@1332/1790MHz wo andere weit darüber liegen



Ich benutz die Angaben aus den GPU-Z Log,ich denke die dürften genau sein


----------



## target2804 (25. Dezember 2012)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Bei mir ist die Spannung auch fest.
Trotzdem 2 gtx680 hinter mir gelassen


----------



## RediMischa (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Wie gesagt, die Gigabyte läuft trotz der 1,2v schlecht(1280/1795MHz). Die PoV läuft damit 1330/1800+MHz benchbar. Richtig gute Karten laufen mit ihren normalen 1,17v die 1300+MHz...aber man kann ja nicht immer Glück haben
Die 1,213v lassen sich nur mit einem abgeändertem BIOS freischalten.


----------



## eagle*23* (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



RediMischa schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Gigabyte läuft trotz der 1,2v schlecht(1280/1795MHz). Die PoV läuft damit 1330/1800+MHz benchbar. Richtig gute Karten laufen mit ihren normalen 1,17v die 1300+MHz...aber man kann ja nicht immer Glück haben
> Die 1,213v lassen sich nur mit einem abgeändertem BIOS freischalten.


Ja gibt halt leider immer noch keine NiBiTor Version für die 680er und selber einstellen ist zu lange her. Glaub damals mit meinen 8800GTXen gemacht 
Anscheinend liegen mit Voltmeter sowieso schon 1,21v an den Karten an wenn 1.175 eingtestellt sind.Deswegen ist der Unterschied auch nur so gering. So nu aber genug sonst gibt's mecker von TE


----------



## Angel51 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Hab meine Karte,ja nur eine erstmal,auch geflasht.Werde sie aber erst morgen testen ob es was gebracht hat.
Das Power Target liegt auf jedenfall schonmal bei 150% (Standard 132%) 

Edit: beide Karten wurden geflasht,aber geht


----------



## marko597710 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

es muß eine mage haben weil mann hatt immer  wieder andere punkte zahlen es stande auf tiger bei custum


----------



## eagle*23* (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Angel51 schrieb:


> Hab meine Karte,ja nur eine erstmal,auch geflasht.Werde sie aber erst morgen testen ob es was gebracht hat.
> Das Power Target liegt auf jedenfall schonmal bei 150% (Standard 132%)
> 
> Edit: beide Karten wurden geflasht,aber geht


 
Über 100% kommst normal sowieso nicht beim benchen, außer im Furmark



marko597710 schrieb:


> es muß eine mage haben weil mann hatt immer wieder andere punkte zahlen es stande auf tiger bei custum


 
Bitte was ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



eagle*23* schrieb:


> @ Gordon-1979: Wieso stehe ich eigentlich bei Multi-GPU  Hab zwar ein SLI Sytem aber mein Test war wie erwähnt nur mit einer Karte
> Ich gehör auf die Nr.6 in Single-GPU
> 
> Nacher folgt mal SLI update wenn ich es nun hinbekomme mit der Anleitung von Angel51


Im Sreenshot steht SLI Enable.


MasterSax schrieb:


> UPDATE
> 
> UPDATE TIGER 5001| Beta 12 | MasterSax | Intel Core i7 920 @ 4,0 Ghz | 3x4 GB @ 1200 Mhz, 8 - 8 - 8 - 20 1T | GTX 570 Phantom @ 750 | 975 | 1500 Mhz | CPU Kühler H100 |


 Screenshot.


----------



## eagle*23* (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

@ Gordon-1979: Ja SLI geht sowieso nicht wenns nicht im Inspector aktiviert. Siehst ja an den Punkten dass es "aus" ist. Aber egal hab nun neuen Score gepostet.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Komischer Benchmark, in den ersten beiden Läufen hat ich nur 400-500CPUpoints, erst nach nen Neustart klappte es dann auch endlich mit SLI ...

8005 | 1.0 BETA15 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | 2500k@4,5GHz | 2x4GB DDR3 @1922MHz 9-10-9-28 | 2x560Ti @980/1960/2100MHz | Luft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Singlecoreplayer2500+, Regeln:


> Ladet als Beweis einen Screenshot des Scores mit folgenden Inhalten hoch: CPU-Z (Reiter CPU, Memory, Motherboard) + GPU-Z + Benchmark Ergebnis (Tiger)
> 
> In die Highscore-Liste kommt ihr ausschließlich nur, wenn ihr wie folgt postet:


Und deine Punkte sind zu niedrig.


----------



## biohaufen (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

5206 | 1.0 BETA15 | biohaufen | i7 920 @ 3.8GHz (kein SMT) | 2x8GB CL10-10-10 @ 1600 | HD7850 @1120MHz / 1300MHz | CPU@ Be quiet Dark Rock C1; GPU @ Mono Plus


----------



## fragenbold (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



marko597710 schrieb:


> 12214|beta 15| marko597710 | CPU@AMDFX 8120 3,1 bis 4,0GHZ|8gb @ 1866Mhz, 9-10-9-28 2T | Geforce gtx670 @ 980/1500 | Lukü |ohne übertakten HABE WINDOWS 8 PRO


 
Es tut mir leid, dass ich dir das nicht abkaufe, aber irgendetwas ist da nicht ganz richtig.
Schließlich ist mein Prozessor wesentlich besser als deiner, da der Benchmark scheinbar nicht gut mit Kernen skaliert
und meine GTX 670 AMP! war schon von Werk aus weiter übertaktet. 
Könntest du bitte den Benchmark mit ausdrücklichem(und später angezeigtem) Tigerpreset machen 

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## Brez$$z (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



fragenbold schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid, dass ich dir das nicht abkaufe, aber irgendetwas ist da nicht ganz richtig.
> Schließlich ist mein Prozessor wesentlich besser als deiner, da der Benchmark scheinbar nicht gut mit Kernen skaliert
> und meine GTX 670 AMP! war schon von Werk aus weiter übertaktet.
> Könntest du bitte den Benchmark mit ausdrücklichem(und später angezeigtem) Tigerpreset machen
> ...


 
Lohnt doch net bei dem Bench da rum zu machen 
mein 3770k @ 4,5 Ghz und zwei 7970@ 1,1 Ghz bringen weniger Punkte bei mir


----------



## Ion (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Ion schrieb:


> 8201 | Beta 15 | Ion | Intel Core i5 3470 @ 4Ghz | 8Gb @ 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1150Mhz/1600Mhz | Lukü
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*UPDATE:*

8432 | Beta 15 | Ion | Intel Core i5 3470 @ 4Ghz | 8GB @ 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1170Mhz/1650Mhz | Lukü

Es geht immer noch ein bisschen mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fragenbold (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Lohnt doch net bei dem Bench da rum zu machen


Stimmt aber, wie soll man die Treibereinstellungen überprüfen 

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## minicoopers (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

***Update***

11000 Punktemarke doch noch geknackt   Leider läuft der Benchmark bei mir mit 1854MHz Memory Takt nicht mehr durch 

11073 | Beta 15 | minicoopers | Intel Core i7 3770k @ 5Ghz | 16 GB @  1600 MHz, 10-10-10-27 1T | GTX 680 @ 1213/1850/1278 MHz | Lukü |  Klick




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spinal (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Woran macht sich das bemerkbar? Wenn ich den Ram zu hoch takte, gibt es Grafikfehler. Da mache ich immer sofort aus, weil ich Angst habe was kaputt zu machen 
Und mit RAM Spannung muss man ja auch vorsichtig sein, oder? Wieviel kann man denn da geben?

bye
Spinal


----------



## Brez$$z (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Falscher Thread, dazu weiß keiner was du für ne Graka hast.
Such den Thread für OC von deiner Graka


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

4965 | Beta 15 | Colonel Faulkner | Intel Core i7-2600K @ 3,4Ghz | 8GB @ 1333Mhz, 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 6950 @ 800Mhz/1250Mhz | Lukü |


----------



## minicoopers (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Spinal schrieb:


> Woran macht sich das bemerkbar? Wenn ich den Ram zu hoch takte, gibt es Grafikfehler. Da mache ich immer sofort aus, weil ich Angst habe was kaputt zu machen
> Und mit RAM Spannung muss man ja auch vorsichtig sein, oder? Wieviel kann man denn da geben?
> bye
> Spinal


 Bei mir war es dann so das ich während des ersten Tests schon die ersten Grafikfehler hatte und spätestens am Ende des ersten Tests hat die Graka sich automatisch wieder heruntergetaktet und der Test ist abgestürtzt.
An der Ram Spannung habe ich gar nichts verändert, da mir das zu gefährlich ist. Ich wollte meine GTX 680 ja noch etwas behalten


----------



## Legacyy (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

6305 | Beta 15 | Legacyy | Intel Core i7 2600k @ stock | 8Gb @ 1333Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX580@910 / 1820 / 2010 | Lukü |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Könnte nicht einer aus Mitleid sein altes Notebook testen um mich vom letzten Platz runter zu holen


----------



## eagle*23* (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Könnte nicht einer aus Mitleid sein altes Notebook testen um mich vom letzten Platz runter zu holen


Kann wenn du willst bei meinen beiden 680er das Power-Limit mal auf 1% setzen


----------



## Papzt (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Wollte schon sagen dass ich auch nicht viel mehr bekommen werde mit dem 1090 aber meine 6950 dürfte geringfügig stärker sein als die 260


----------



## El_Lute (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



El_Lute schrieb:


> Wann fallen die 1100 Punkte
> 10834 | Beta 15 | El_Lute | 7 390K@4,4GHz | 16GB@1600 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX680@1306/1663 | Luft
> 
> 
> ...



*** UPDATE***
11k
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Elute | 11043 | i7 3930K @4,2GHz | 16GB@1666MHz 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX680@1330/1700 |Luft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighplayer32 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

6342 | Beta 14 | NighPlayer32 | AMD FX-8350 @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB @ 1966, 9-11-11-28 2T | GTX 580 @ 941 / 1882 / 1076 | WaKü |


----------



## Benie (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

*Update*

Mehr geht nicht mit der alten GTX570 

5763 | Beta 15 | Benie | Intel Core i7 2700k @ 4,5Ghz | 8 GB @ 1600 MHz, 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2200 MHz | Lukü


----------



## DrDave (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

9487 | Beta15 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 3770K@4,8GHz | 8GB @ 2200MHz 10-11-10-22 1T | HD 7950 @ 1310/1750MHz | LuKü | Klick


----------



## Nighplayer32 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Nighplayer32 schrieb:


> 6342 | Beta 14 | NighPlayer32 | AMD FX-8350 @  5,1 GHz | 16GB @ 1966, 9-11-11-28 2T | GTX 580 @ 941 / 1882 / 1076 |  WaKü |


 
Update

6509 | Beta 15 | NighPlayer32 | AMD FX-8350 @ 5,1 GHz | 16GB @ 1966, 10-11-11-30 2T | GTX 580 @ 973 / 1946 / 1111 | WaKü |


----------



## G.Skill (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



G.Skill schrieb:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> 8066| Beta 15 | G.Skill | Intel Core i5 2500K @ 4,25 Ghz | 4 GB  @  1350, 9 - 9 - 9 - 24 1T | GTX 660 TI SC  @ 1085/1582/1164 | Lukü |


 
*UPDATE*

8396| Beta 15 | G.Skill | Intel Core i5 2500K @ 4,25 Ghz | 4 GB  @   1350, 9 - 9 - 9 - 24 1T | GTX 660 TI SC  @ 1085/1747/1164 | Lukü |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lutz81 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

10727 | Beta15 | Lutz81 | Core i7 970 @ 4,2GHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27-1T | GTX 680 @ 1336Mhz/1827Mhz | Wakü


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Morgen kommt wieder ranking updates. Da bin ich wieder @ home.


----------



## PitBull (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Nehm ich doch mit das Update:

11050| Pitbull | Win 7 x64 | i7 3770k @ 4,5GHz | Asus Gene-Z Gen3 | 16gb@1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 2gb @ 1294MHz/1800MHz


----------



## El_Lute (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Ich auch



El_Lute schrieb:


> *** UPDATE***
> 11k
> *-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> Elute | 11043 | i7 3930K @4,2GHz | 16GB@1666MHz 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX680@1330/1700 |Luft
> ...


****UPDATE 30.12.2012****
11160 | Beta15 | El_Lute | i7 3930K@4,2GHz | 16GB@1666MHz 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX680@1330/1748MHz | Luft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> 4965 | Beta 15 | Colonel Faulkner | Intel Core i7-2600K @ 3,4Ghz | 8GB @ 1333Mhz, 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 6950 @ 800Mhz/1250Mhz | Lukü |



UPDATE:

4981 | Beta 15 | Colonel Faulkner | Intel Core i7-2600K @ 4,3Ghz | 8GB @ 1333Mhz, 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 6950 @ 800Mhz/1250Mhz | Lukü


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Komischer Benchmark, in den ersten beiden Läufen hat ich nur 400-500CPUpoints, erst nach nen Neustart klappte es dann auch endlich mit SLI ...
> 
> 8005 | 1.0 BETA15 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | 2500k@4,5GHz | 2x4GB DDR3 @1922MHz 9-10-9-28 | 2x560Ti @980/1960/2100MHz | Luft
> 
> ...


 
Bitte halt dich an die regeln.

Liste Upgedatet.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> 2366| ALLBenchmark V1.00 Beta15 | oldsql.Triso | Phenom X6 1055T @ 3,64Ghz | 2 * 4GB DDR3 @ 1385Mhz, CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 260 @ 700/1508Mhz/1200Mhz | LuKü
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Update:

5399 | ALLBenchmark V1.00 Beta15 | oldsql.Triso | Phenom X6 1055T @ 3,64Ghz | 2 * 4GB DDR3 @ 1385Mhz, CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7870 2GB @ 1050Mhz/1250Mhz | LuKü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterSax (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



MasterSax schrieb:


> UPDATE
> 
> UPDATE TIGER 5001| Beta 12 | MasterSax | Intel Core i7 920 @ 4,0 Ghz | 3x4 GB @ 1200 Mhz, 8 - 8 - 8 - 20 1T | GTX 570 Phantom @ 750 | 975 | 1500 Mhz | CPU Kühler H100 |


 

mein update fehlt ^^


----------



## Spinal (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Spinal schrieb:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> 11130| Beta 15 | Spinal | i7 3930k@4,4 GHz | 16 GB @ 1600, 8-8-8-24 1T | Geforce GTX 680 @ 1205/1795/1270 | Lukü |
> 
> ...



*UPDATE*

11166| Beta 15 | Spinal | i7 3930k@4,4 GHz | 16 GB @ 1600, 8-8-8-24 1T | Geforce GTX 680 @ 1211/1803/1276 | Lukü |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube, ohne Grafikfehler und dem Risiko, meine Karte zu beschädigen schaffe ich nicht. Bin wohl am Limit 

bye
Spinal


----------



## El_Lute (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

6 Punkte mehr, du Schuft 
Bei 1800MHz Speicher gibt es bei mir derbe Fehler


----------



## PitBull (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

WOW teste gerade selber mit Ram OC bringt in dem Benchmarks ordentlich Punkte


----------



## El_Lute (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Nicht nur, die Mischung machts


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



MasterSax schrieb:


> mein update fehlt ^^


 
Nein fehlt es nicht. Siehe Regel !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PitBull (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



PitBull schrieb:


> Nehm ich doch mit das Update:
> 
> 11050| Pitbull | Win 7 x64 | i7 3770k @ 4,5GHz | Asus Gene-Z Gen3 | 16gb@1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 2gb @ 1294MHz/1800MHz


 
11156| Pitbull | Win 7 x64 | i7 3770k @ 4,5GHz | Asus Gene-Z Gen3 | 16gb@1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 680 2gb @ 1294MHz/1851MHz

Die 10 Punkte hole ich mit CPU OC raus


----------



## El_Lute (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Dann mach mal, ich möchte mal 1200Punkte sehen

------------------------------------------------------------
****UPDATE****
11172 | Beta15 | El_Lute |  i7 3930K@4,5GHz | 16GB@1666MHz 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX680@1330/1750MHz | Luft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PitBull (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Teste ich morgen, CPU kann 4,6-4,7 GHz und der GK Ram war auch noch nicht am Limit. GPU leider schon


----------



## El_Lute (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Na denn, Guten Rutsch


----------



## Spinal (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Spinal schrieb:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> 11166| Beta 15 | Spinal | i7 3930k@4,4 GHz | 16 GB @ 1600, 8-8-8-24 1T | Geforce GTX 680 @ 1211/1803/1276 | Lukü |
> 
> ...




*UPDATE*

11182| Beta 15 | Spinal | i7 3930k@4,5 GHz | 16 GB @ 1600, 8-8-8-24 1T | Geforce GTX 680 @ 1211/1810/1276 | Lukü | 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin mal auf Pit Bull gespannt. Und natürlich auch auf alle Anderen. Vielleicht kommt ja wirklich noch ein AMD Treiber der richtig reinhaut  Oder eine neue Version des Benchmarks würfelt alles durcheinander 

@el_lute
Selber Schuft  Ich hatte zwar auch mit 1810 MHz noch keine Bildfehler, aber ich glaube meiner eigenen Gesundheit ist das nicht zuträglich wenn ich noch weiter erhöhe, sonst kriege ich noch nen Infarkt. Ich denke, jetzt ist Feierabend für mich. Obwohl ich das eben schon gesagt habe 
Auf jeden Fall super Leistung mit den 1330 MHz Chiptakt, das schafft meine nicht. Und ich vermute mal, du hast auch ne Lightning?

Guten Rutsch!

bye
Spinal


----------



## PitBull (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Deine Karte sollte doch mehr wie 1211gpu mitmachen, dann solltest die 12k knacken


----------



## El_Lute (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Info: Beta 15 ist abgelaufen,  *Download Beta16 *


----------



## Brez$$z (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

mit 24/7 Settings komm ich trozdem nur auf 11k Punkte... lächerlich im vergleich zu einer 680^^


----------



## Softy (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Bringt die Beta 16 mehr oder weniger Punkte?


----------



## eagle*23* (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Softy schrieb:


> Bringt die Beta 16 mehr oder weniger Punkte?


 
Gleich... muste aber Takt weng runternehmen wobei dass auch von was anderem kommen kann.


----------



## beren2707 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Habe gerade mehrere Läufe mit identischen Taktraten nacheinander gefahren und jedesmal Schwankungen von ~100 Punkten gehabt. Aber immerhin etwas mehr als bislang und besser als nichts, daher...



beren2707 schrieb:


> 8992| Beta 15 | beren2707 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz |  8GB @ 1604 MHz, 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1750 MHz | GPU: Stock ;  CPU: Enermax ETS-T40-TA |
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*
*Update**

9054| Beta 16 | beren2707 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz |  8GB @ 1604 MHz, 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1750 MHz | GPU: Stock ;  CPU: Enermax ETS-T40-TA |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El_Lute (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Da skaliert ja was mit Crossfire bei Brez$$z nicht richtig


----------



## Brez$$z (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Japs!


----------



## Spinal (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Ich hatte auch mit den gleichen Settings in mehreren Durchläufen verschiedene Punkte. Ich fnde man sieht das gut beim CPU Benchmark, manchmal habe ich einen, manchmal zwei und manchmal gar keinen FPS Einbruch.



PitBull schrieb:


> Deine Karte sollte doch mehr wie 1211gpu mitmachen, dann solltest die 12k knacken


 
Leider nicht, mein Chip macht leider nicht viel mit 

bye
Spinal


----------



## facehugger (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

6710 | Beta 16 | facehugger | Q9550@3,6Ghz | 4GB DDR2 1066Mhz | Asus GTX670 DC2@1020Mhz | LuKü: Prolimatech Megahalems




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wird wohl mal langsam Zeit für nen neuen Prozzi...

Gruß


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

facehugger: Regeln !!!
CPU-Z (Reiter CPU, Memory, Motherboard) + GPU-Z + Benchmark Ergebnis (Tiger)


----------



## PitBull (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Also ich komme Glaube kein Punkt höher, wenn ich meine CPU auf 4,7 ziehe und dann noch meine GK OC schaltet mein kleines 400W NT ab


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

PitBull der Wahnsinn stirbt zuletzt oder? 400W und die Hardware


----------



## PitBull (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Habe ja noch ein 650W Reserve Netzteil aber zu faul umzubauen.

Die cpu wurde mit 1,352v befeuert und last 65 Grad warm also alles in Vorgabe


----------



## facehugger (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> facehugger: Regeln !!!
> CPU-Z (Reiter CPU, Memory, Motherboard) + GPU-Z + Benchmark Ergebnis (Tiger)


Sorry, mein Fehler Ich versuchs noch einmal neu:


 7603 | Beta 16 | facehugger | Q9550@3,6Ghz | 4GB DDR2 1066Mhz | Asus GTX670 DC2@1020Mhz | LuKü: Prolimatech Megahalems



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




irgendwie liefs jetzt besser Und ich hatte auch vorher schon den "Tiger" genommen...

Gruß


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Wie wollt ihr die Top 10 haben??

 1.) Auf Gesamtergebnis
 oder
 2.) Auf das Ergebnis für: PhysX Test CPU (AMD, Intel getrennt), Fur Test GPU (nVidia, ATI getrennt)?

 Wenn 2 dann muss, PhysX Test CPU und Fur Test GPU extra angegeben werden.
 das sieht dann so aus:
 Bei CPU:
 Punkte PhysX Test CPU | User Name | CPU@Takt | Kühlungsmethode |
 Bei GPU:
 Punkte Fur Test GPU | User Name | Grafikarte @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Kühlungsmethode |


----------



## DrDave (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Wenn du die Top 10 machen willst, dann würde ich nur splitten zwischen den GPUs, also AMD oder Nvidia und die Gesamtpunkte als Bewertungsmaßstab nehmen.
Noch mit den CPUs anzufangen fände ich zu viel, zumal der CPU Part keinen so großen Anteil an dem Bench hat.


----------



## Brez$$z (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Stimme DrDave da zu, teile Nvidia / ATI. Und halt Single und Multi GPU


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

OK dann mache ich es als gesamt.
der rest steht ja auf post 4:



> AMD Top 10
> 
> Intel Top 10
> 
> ...


----------



## Softy (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Ich würde weder die Grafikkarten noch die CPU's unterteilen. Damit geht ja gerade der Sinn eines Rankings, nämlich der Vergleich von verschiedenen Grafikkarten(herstellern), verloren.


----------



## Ion (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Sehe es genau wie Softy
Warum soviele Kategorien? Was zählt sind am Ende die Punkte sofern die Regeln eingehalten werden. Mit welcher Hardware das geschiet sollte ebenfalls, innerhalb der Regeln, keine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Brez$$z (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde weder die Grafikkarten noch die CPU's unterteilen. Damit geht ja gerade der Sinn eines Rankings, nämlich der Vergleich von verschiedenen Grafikkarten(herstellern), verloren.


 
Ja eigentlich geb ich dir recht! Aber Nvidia und ATI kannst in diesem Bench nicht vergleichen. Eine 7970 ist selbst mit 1,3 Ghz nicht so gut wie eine 680


----------



## Spinal (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Ich finde das auch besser wie es ist. Man kann die Grafikkarten usw. ja trotzdem unterscheiden. Die schnellste Radeon 7970 ist die schnellste 7970, egal ob in separater Liste oder in einem Gesamtranking. Gibt es mehrere User mit einer GTX 670 kann man ungefähr schauen, wieviel Sinn ein anderer Prozessor machen könnte, da man über und unter dem eigenen Ergebnis ein wenig stöbern kann. 
Bei der Heaven Rangliste ist es ja auch so und da sind die Radeons die eher stärkeren Karten. Dennoch kann man die Geforces problemlos untereinander vergleichen und es ist ja viel interessanter wenn da auch mal eine Radeon 7950 im GTX 680 Revier stöbert.

Man könnte natürlich zusätzliche Listen machen um zb. eine reine Prozessoren Rangliste zu machen. Aber ich denke, eine Gesamtliste sollte definitiv drin sein. Gibt ja nix zu gewinnen weshalb man fairerweise unterteilen müsste 

Edit: Wie schon geschrieben, im Heaven Benchmark sind die Radeon tendenziell besser. Jeder Benchmark ist da anders, mal ist die Radeon vorne, mal die Geforce. Aber dennoch ist eine Gesamtliste einfacher und übersichtlicher für alle.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Softy (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ja eigentlich geb ich dir recht! Aber Nvidia und ATI kannst in diesem Bench nicht vergleichen. Eine 7970 ist selbst mit 1,3 Ghz nicht so gut wie eine 680



Das ist eben so, dass in manchen Benchmarks  nvidia und in anderen wiederum AMD besser abschneidet.

Sinnvoller fände ich z.B. eine farbliche Codierung, AMD rot und nvidia grün oder so.


----------



## MasterSax (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

AMD UND NVIDIA Trennen der rest ist wurst. will gleich sehen wer mehr aus der gleichen graka raushat und welcher cpu dazu ist


----------



## Brez$$z (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Softy schrieb:


> Das ist eben so, dass in manchen Benchmarks  nvidia und in anderen wiederum AMD besser abschneidet.
> 
> Sinnvoller fände ich z.B. eine farbliche Codierung, AMD rot und nvidia grün oder so.


 
Das is doch ne gute lösung


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Also Top 5 Benchmark Catzilla auf Seite 1 ist fertig.


----------



## facehugger (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Ich will ja nicht maulen, aber ich müsste eigentlich mit LTB die Plätze tauschen. Er hat weniger Punkte wie ich (Plätze 32, 33)...

Gruß


----------



## LTB (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



LTB schrieb:


> Punkte| Version des Benchmarks | User Name | CPU@Takt | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Kühlungsmethode |
> 7507 | 1.0 Beta 14 | LTB | i5 3470 @ 3.2 Ghz | Corsair 1600 9,9,9,24 1T | Gigabyte HD 7970 @1000/1375| GPU: LuKu CPU: LuKu



UPDATE:

8049 | Beta 16 | LTB | i5 3470 @ 3.2 Ghz | Corsair 1600 9,9,9,24 1T | Gigabyte HD 7970 @1075/1450 | GPU: LuKü CPU: LuKü



			
				facehugger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will ja nicht maulen, aber ich müsste eigentlich mit LTB die Plätze tauschen. Er hat weniger Punkte wie ich (Plätze 32, 33)...
> 
> Gruß



deswegen ja das Update


----------



## facehugger (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Ähem, konnte ich ja nicht ahnen, das da was stärkeres nachgeschoben kommt Dann hat sich das natürlich erledigt...

Gruß


----------



## DrDave (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Also Top 5 Benchmark Catzilla auf Seite 1 ist fertig.


 
Hmmm, der CPU Part ist jetzt natürlich nichts sagend, wie ich finde
Ich würde entweder den CPU Part komplett entfernen oder damit dieser etwas Sinn bekommt nach CPU Punkten ordnen, wenn du ihn schon mit dazu nehmen willst.


----------



## Softy (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Du hast die Multi-GPU-Systeme in den Top 5 vergessen. Oder ist das Absicht?  Irgendwie ziemlich sinnfrei das Ganze


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Multi GPU gibt es nur 6 Plätze, da ist eine Top 5 sinnlos. 
DrDave frage hatte ich gestellt, so wie auf post 4 vermerkt aber keine Reaktion. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...ark-catzilla-allbenchmark-25.html#post4866895


----------



## Softy (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Ich meinte ja auch nicht, noch eine Top 5 Liste, sondern die Multi-GPU Systeme in die bestehenden Top5 integrieren  Aber im Prinzip ist mir das egal, ich halte diese Listen so oder so für überflüssig.


----------



## Spinal (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Wenn man bei den CPU Top 5 nur die Physix CPU Punkte angeben wollte gibt es da zwei Probleme. Gordon müsste alle (!) Screenshots vergleichen, weil die Punkte nirgends stehen und außerdem Schwanken die Zahlen meiner Ansicht nach recht stark. Und ich finde, der Aufwand für den Ranglisten Thread ist schon groß genug. Danke dafür (auch an dich Softy, für die Heaven Rangliste 

Und ich wäre nicht mehr auf Platz 1 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Spinal genau, dann wärst du wahrscheinlich nur 3er


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Hi, Meine erste Post, ich hoffe habe alles richtig gemacht

9001 | Beta 16 | FanboyOfMySelf | i7 3770k @ 3.5 Ghz | Kingston 2133 11,12,11,30 1T | Gigabyte GTX 670 @1149/1502 | GPU: Luft CPU: Luft


----------



## FlasherBasher (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

20124 | 1.0 Beta 16 | FlasherBasher | Intel Core i7 3930k @ 3,8Ghz | 24Gb @ 2133 Mhz, 11-11-11-30 1T | GTX 680 @ 1152Mhz/1202Mhz/1502MHz | Wakü |


----------



## eagle*23* (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



FlasherBasher schrieb:


> 20124 | 1.0 Beta 16 | FlasherBasher | Intel Core i7 3930k @ 3,8Ghz | 24Gb @ 2133 Mhz, 11-11-11-30 1T | GTX 680 @ 1152Mhz/1202Mhz/1502MHz | Wakü |


 
 holt er mich vom Thron  , die 2x x16 holen da wohl nochmal was raus beim So. 2011


----------



## FlasherBasher (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Wäre schön wenn es nur 2 680 gewesen wären. Es sind 3 wenn du aufs GPU-Z unten schaust wirste es finden. 3GPUs
Das traurige ist das es sowenig ist. Weiß nicht wo dran es liegt. Suche schon seit längerer Zeit nach ner Lösung.


----------



## minicoopers (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



eagle*23* schrieb:


> holt er mich vom Thron  , die 2x x16 holen da wohl nochmal was raus beim So. 2011


 Das wird wahrscheinlich auch daran liegen, das er die GTX 680 drei mal hat


----------



## eagle*23* (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



FlasherBasher schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenn es nur 2 680 gewesen wären. Es sind 3 wenn du aufs GPU-Z unten schaust wirste es finden. 3GPUs
> Das traurige ist das es sowenig ist. Weiß nicht wo dran es liegt. Suche schon seit längerer Zeit nach ner Lösung.



Oha, für 3 ist es dann doch wenig.
Normal sagt man, dass die dritte nochmal 30-50% rausholt glaub ich


----------



## FlasherBasher (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Hab noch auf die schnelle eine Single GPU Bench gemacht. 

10288 | 1.0 Beta 16 | FlasherBasher | Intel Core i7 3930k @ 3,8Ghz | 24Gb @ 2133 Mhz, 11-11-11-30 1T | GTX 680 @ 1066/1802/1254 MHz | Wakü |


----------



## fragenbold (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



FlasherBasher schrieb:


> Hab noch auf die schnelle eine Single GPU Bench gemacht.
> 
> 10288 | 1.0 Beta 16 | FlasherBasher | Intel Core i7 3930k @ 3,8Ghz | 24Gb @ 2133 Mhz, 11-11-11-30 1T | GTX 680 @ 1066/1802/1254 MHz | Wakü |


 
Nein 
Auf Platz 10 wars so schön 

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## jules.m (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

löschen bitte


----------



## jules.m (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Ich mag auch mitmachen!

4606 | 1.0 Beta 16 | jules.m | Intel Core i7 2600k @ Stock(momentan) | 8Gb @ 1866 Mhz, 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 560Ti @ 900/1800/1050 MHz | Lukü |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich brauch wohl ne neue graka


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

ALLBenchmark 1.0 BETA17 ist da:
http://www.allbenchmark.com/download


----------



## killer196 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

allerdings ist der tigerbenchmark jetzt nichtmehr in der free version zu machen. man braucht laut changelog die basic edition.

http://www.allbenchmark.com/community/changelog


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Korrekt, custom geht auch nicht mehr.
Beta 16 hier:
Catzilla Benchmark Download BETA version 16


----------



## FabianHD (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

6619 | 1.0 Beta 16 | FabianHD | Intel Core i5 2500k @stock | 8Gb @ 1333Mhz, 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1360 MHz | Lukü |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

FabianHD regeln


----------



## eagle*23* (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Mach doch am besten noch ein Link zu der Beta 16 auf die Seite 1 mit Hinweis bevor jeder dann ne falsche nimmt


----------



## Ion (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



killer196 schrieb:


> allerdings ist der tigerbenchmark jetzt nichtmehr in der free version zu machen. man braucht laut changelog die basic edition.


 
Und damit disqualifiziert sich dieser Benchmark leider 
Denn alle weiteren Versionen (auch die, die für AMD endlich optimiert sind hoffentlich) werden auch kein Tiger in der Free Edition Edition bieten.


----------



## DrDave (9. Januar 2013)

Wir werden sehen, wie sich der Benchmark entwickelt. Mit der beta 16 kann man doch auch noch leben.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



eagle*23* schrieb:


> Mach doch am besten noch ein Link zu der Beta 16 auf die Seite 1 mit Hinweis bevor jeder dann ne falsche nimmt


 
Ist auf Seite 1


----------



## Standard1507 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

7830 | Beta 16 | Standard1507 | i5-3570K@3,40GHz | 8GB @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX660TI @ 1033/1502 MHz | Lukü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## unre4l (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Entweder bin ich Blind oder ich finde die Settings für den Bench nicht (AF, AA, usw.)?!


----------



## Spinal (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Du nimmst einfach den "Tiger" Preset, dort ist alles fertig eingestellt. Natürlich ist das entfernen von AA/AF oder Tesselation via Treiber nicht erlaubt 

Viel Spaß

bye
Spinal


----------



## unre4l (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Achso Danke! 
Ich dachte da wäre eine Art Szenario, wobei man noch die Settings vorher anpassen muss.

Na gut hier ist auf jeden Fall mein Ergebnis

8095 | Beta 16 | unre4l | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3,7GHz | Kingston HyperX Blu 8GB @ 1333MHz, 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 670  @ 980/1502 | LuKü |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## barbarendave2211 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

cool bin in den Top 5 bei den AMD CPU´s


----------



## MasterSax (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

5001|Beta 12|MasterSax|Intel Core i7 920 @ 4,0 Ghz|3x4 GB @ 1200 Mhz, 8 - 8 - 8 - 20 1T|GTX 570 Phantom @ 750/975/1500 Mhz|CPU Kühler H100


----------



## FabianHD (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ist auf Seite 1


 
Wenn man auf den Link klickt, kommt man zum Downloadlink der Beta 17, weiss wer wo man noch die Beta 16 downloaden kann?

Edit: Hab die Beta 16 noch ausem Papierkorb fischen können


----------



## minicoopers (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



FabianHD schrieb:


> Wenn man auf den Link klickt, kommt man zum Downloadlink der Beta 17, weiss wer wo man noch die Beta 16 downloaden kann?
> 
> Edit: Hab die Beta 16 noch ausem Papierkorb fischen können


 Warum willst Du denn eine ältere Version zum Benchen haben?


----------



## Brez$$z (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Wie schon im Startthread steht, geht Tiger nur bist Beta 16, ab Beta 17 musst du zahlen

Jetzt hab ich aber noch ne Frage, was ändert sich bei Beta 17? 
Warum machen wir nicht einen anderen "kostenlosen" Test aus der Beta 17 mit 
neuer seperrater Liste?


----------



## eagle*23* (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Weil hier nur mit Version 16 gebencht werden soll damit die Ergebnisse nicht verfälscht werden  
Außerdem gibt's nach Version 16 kein Tiger preset mehr für umme 

ach, Brez$$z hat es ja schon geschrieben.Jetzt erst gesehen.

Wenn jetzt mit Ver. 17 wieder neuen machst must ja sobald v18 rauskommt auch wieder neuen machen. Von dem her beim alten bleiben doch am besten.


----------



## Brez$$z (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



eagle*23* schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt mit Ver. 17 wieder neuen machst must ja sobald v18 rauskommt auch wieder neuen machen. Von dem her beim alten bleiben doch am besten.



mh.... fände ich nit gut, man sollte schon immer mit dem Aktuellen version Benchen.
Ich sagte ja, halt eine seperate liste. Klar ist das Arbeit, aber wer so nen Thread aufmacht
macht das ja eh gerne


----------



## Ion (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Wollte gerade mal die Beta 16 starten, dann kommt eine Meldung das meine Version nicht aktuell ist und ich doch bitte die aktuelle Version laden soll.
Dann beendet sich das Programm selbstständig 

Wie bekommt ihr das zum laufen??


----------



## DrDave (12. Januar 2013)

Ohne Internet, habe zufällig auch gerade gebencht.


----------



## Tripleh84 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

hat jemand die beta 16 als download link?


----------



## eagle*23* (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> mh.... fände ich nit gut, man sollte schon immer mit dem Aktuellen version Benchen.
> Ich sagte ja, halt eine seperate liste. Klar ist das Arbeit, aber wer so nen Thread aufmacht
> macht das ja eh gerne


 
Wollte vorher schon schreiben und wer soll sich die ganze arbeit machen ?! 

@all: bei mir geht v16 noch ohne Meldung und mit internet


----------



## Ion (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



DrDave schrieb:


> Ohne Internet, habe zufällig auch gerade gebencht.


 Gerade getestet. Nein, funktioniert nicht. Habe den Benchmark noch mal ohne Internet neu installiert. Beendet sich mit selber Meldung


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Ion schrieb:


> Gerade getestet. Nein, funktioniert nicht. Habe den Benchmark noch mal ohne Internet neu installiert. Beendet sich mit selber Meldung



Ja is voll der Mist.
Für mich ist der Benchmark damit erstmal gestorben, dabei is die Mugge doch so cool


----------



## eagle*23* (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

komisch, wieso geht's dann bei mir noch ?


----------



## DrDave (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



DrDave schrieb:


> 9487 | Beta15 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 3770K@4,8GHz | 8GB @ 2200MHz 10-11-10-22 1T | HD 7950 @ 1310/1750MHz | LuKü | Klick


 
9751 | Beta16 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 3770K@4,8GHz | 8GB @ 2200MHz 10-11-10-22 1T | HD 7950 @ 1360/1750MHz | LuKü | Klick

Ich sehe aber gerade, dass der GPUz Screen etwas unvollständig ist
Ich hoffe ihr glaubt mir


----------



## target2804 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

der test ist irgendwie komplett grakalastig. die punkte der CPU fallen ja sowas von goarnicht ins gewicht. oO


----------



## eagle*23* (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



target2804 schrieb:


> der test ist irgendwie komplett grakalastig. die punkte der CPU fallen ja sowas von goarnicht ins gewicht. oO


das auch der Sinn eines Grafik-Benchmark


----------



## target2804 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



eagle*23* schrieb:


> das auch der Sinn eines Grafik-Benchmark


 dann sollte man aber aufhören, die CPU einzurechnen -.-


----------



## Tripleh84 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

hat jetzt jemand mal en link für die beta 16? Will auch mal benchen


----------



## target2804 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

http://www.allbenchmark.com/download/finish/1-download/38-allbenchmark-1-0-beta17
beta17 am start. aber google hätte dir geholfen


----------



## DrDave (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Wenn google nichts findet, dann erstmal nicht.
Ich lade es aber mal in meine Dropbox, dauert aber noch 2h
@target, die beta17 nützt nichts, da der Tiger modus nicht mehr für "free" user freigeschalten ist - 16 wird benötigt


----------



## Tripleh84 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

ja ich meine auch die beta 16

Okay hab die beta 15.. Datum zurücksetzen und internet aus.. Damit gehts 

aber flacher wert oder?


----------



## target2804 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



DrDave schrieb:


> Wenn google nichts findet, dann erstmal nicht.
> Ich lade es aber mal in meine Dropbox, dauert aber noch 2h
> @target, die beta17 nützt nichts, da der Tiger modus nicht mehr für "free" user freigeschalten ist - 16 wird benötigt


 ich kann die 16 bei wunsch hochladen. hab die setup.exe aufm rechner


----------



## eagle*23* (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



target2804 schrieb:


> dann sollte man aber aufhören, die CPU einzurechnen -.-



stimmt ´

Find leider kein Link mehr von der Beta 16 aber am besten sollt jemand wo noch die Install hat nen torrent machen.


----------



## eagle*23* (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



target2804 schrieb:


> ich kann die 16 bei wunsch hochladen. hab die setup.exe aufm rechner



noch besser


----------



## DrDave (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



target2804 schrieb:


> ich kann die 16 bei wunsch hochladen. hab die setup.exe aufm rechner


 
Ich lade es gerade in meine Dropbox hoch, dauert aber
Wenn du eine schnellere/bessere Variante hast dann kannst du das gerne machen


----------



## Spinal (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Also CPU OC hat bei mir recht viel gebracht, also besonders im Vergleich zum Unigine Heaven Benchmark. Zwar sind diese CPU Physik Punkte quasi nicht relevant, aber im Hauptbenchmark mit CPU und GPU hilft es doch schon 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Tripleh84 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

8458 | Beta 15 | Tripleh84 | I5 3570K@4,4 GHZ | 8GB 2133er 11-11-11-36 1T| 7970@ 1000 / 1500 | Luft |


----------



## target2804 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Welchen Filehoster hättet ihr denn gerne? ul.to? rapidshare? tell me 

edit: lade bei uploaded.net hoch, dauert 60min


----------



## Tripleh84 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

am besten wo man mit fullspeed downloaden kann als free user


----------



## target2804 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> am besten wo man mit fullspeed downloaden kann als free user


 gibts glaub ich garnix mehr. und meistens sind die dateigrößen begrenzt. uploaded.net ist wohl das komfortabelste


----------



## Tripleh84 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Ja stimmt auch wieder.


----------



## MasterSax (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

4609|Beta 16|MasterSax|Intel Core i7 920 @ 4,1 Ghz|3x4 GB @ 1560 Mhz, 9 - 9 - 9 - 24 1T|GTX 570 Phantom @ 750/975/1500 Mhz|CPU Kühler H100



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gleich mal 400 Punkte weniger durch die neue Version -,- 

PS das ist doch hier kein Diskussion Thread den gibt es doch noch extra noch ...


----------



## Hawky1980 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Update
9867| Beta 16 | Hawky1980 | PhenomII X6 1090T 4,5ghz | 16 GB @ 1600, 9-9-9-24 1T | HD7970 @ 1365/1965 | Lukü | 

 Also Dave, so wird das nix.


----------



## DrDave (14. Januar 2013)

Gz, wenn ich schon die zeit lese als du gepostet hast.


----------



## dragonlort (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Hat den jetzt einer beta 16 irgend wo hoch geladen? habe beta 18 aber kann dann nicht auf  Tiger einstellen


----------



## DrDave (18. Januar 2013)

Jop, hier die beta 16:
http://db.tt/B92Q96eE


----------



## dragonlort (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

So dann will ich auch mal^^

4671 | beta 16 | Tiger




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Denke mal das das ganz ok ist oder was meint ihr?


----------



## NotAnExit (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Da ich nur einen 22-Zöller mit 1680x1050 habe, habe ich die 1920er Auflösung benutzerdefiniert erzwungen. Screen anbei.

9365 | Beta 16 | NotAnExit | Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4,5 Ghz | 8 GB @  1333 MHz, 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1025/1727 MHz | Lukü |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## almfeg (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Mein Ergebnis:

8216 | Beta 16 | almfeg | Intel Core i5 2500K @ 4,6 Ghz | 8 GB @ 1600 MHz, 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 660Ti @ 1228/1702 MHz | Lukü |


----------



## PitBull (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

11374 | Beta 16 | Pitbull | Intel Core i7 3770kK @ 4,5 Ghz | 8 GB @ 2200 MHz, 9-11-9-27 1T | GTX 680 @ 1346/1825 MHz | Lukü |


----------



## DZapi (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

9369 | Beta 16 | DZapi  | FX-8350 @ 5Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1866 10-10-9-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1146/1552 MHz | Lukü


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

So Leute, seit heute bin ich wieder @ home.
Update kommt heute.
Die sich nicht an die Regeln halten erwähne ich dann noch.


----------



## El_Lute (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

@PitBull, feine Karte mit Biosmod geht die richtig gut
-----------------
*UPDATE*
11241 | Beta16 | El_Lute | i7 3930k@4,6GHz | 16GB@1666MHz 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX680@1358/1748MHz | Luft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spinal (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Hey El_Lute, ich sehe du nutzt immernoch den 306.97 Treiber. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der 310.90 nochmal schneller im Catzilla ist. Vielleicht kannst du damit noch ein paar Punkte rausquetschen 

bye
Spinal


----------



## El_Lute (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Da ist alles gequetscht
Ich finde das macht bei mir keinen Unterschied, der vorherige Score11172 war mit dem 310.70`er.


----------



## Spinal (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Ahso, vielleicht war es bei mir Zufall. meine auf jeden Fall nen Unterschied gemerkt zu haben.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

1. Platz Pitbull 
2. Platz El_Lute 
3. Platz Spinal


----------



## DZapi (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Magst du mich auch noch in die TOP 5 der AMD list eintragen?


----------



## Horilein (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Bin ich blind oder ist hier noch keine 7870 bei?


----------



## Hawky1980 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Horilein schrieb:


> Bin ich blind oder ist hier noch keine 7870 bei?


 Na dann hau mal rein. Bist dann der Erste. 


> Magst du mich auch noch in die TOP 5 der AMD list eintragen?


Joar, die Top 5 sollten mal überabeitet werden.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Mache ich morgen.


----------



## Horilein (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

6264| Beta 16 | Horilein | i5 2550k@4.6Ghz | 12Gb DDR3@1362 9-9-9-24 2T | HD7870@1290/1450 | Luft |





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

So wurde editiert und Liste Single GPU liste wurde aufgeräumt.


----------



## DrDave (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Hawky ist doppelt drin.
Schnell raus mit ihm


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Geändert. Und noch mal verschönert.


----------



## Hawky1980 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Geändert. Und noch mal verschönert.


 
Noch nicht ganz. 
Unten beim Top5 Vga bin ich noch doppelt vorhanden. 

Außerdem stimmt die Verlinkung vom Screenshot bei mir nicht bei allen Eintragungen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Geändert. Dual GPU auch verschönert.


----------



## MasterSax (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Bin auch Doppelt drin das Beta 12 bitte löschen


----------



## Onkel Lutz (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

9327| Beta 16 | Onkel Lutz | i5 3570k@4.7Ghz | 8Gb DDR3@1600 9-9-9-24 2T | HD7950@1320/1697 | Wakü |


----------



## DrDave (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



DrDave schrieb:


> 9751 | Beta16 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 3770K@4,8GHz | 8GB @ 2200MHz 10-11-10-22 1T | HD 7950 @ 1360/1750MHz | LuKü | Klick
> 
> Ich sehe aber gerade, dass der GPUz Screen etwas unvollständig ist
> Ich hoffe ihr glaubt mir


 
Update, wenn auch nicht viel
9762 | Beta16 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 3770K@4,9GHz | 8GB @ 2200MHz 10-11-10-22 1T | HD 7950 @ 1370/1750MHz | LuKü | Klick


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Onkel Lutz schrieb:


> 9327| Beta 16 | Onkel Lutz | i5 3570k@4.7Ghz | 8Gb DDR3@1600 9-9-9-24 2T | HD7950@1320/1697 | Wakü |


 
Heftig was du aus der 7950WF3 rausgeholt hast. Ist die auch Wakü?

DrDave leider kein Platz gestiegen.


----------



## Onkel Lutz (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Danke. Hatte Hilfe. Danke Dave &Hawky!!!
Ja hängt ein Fullcover Ek Waterblocks drauf.


edit: Beta 16 ist durch! Neuinstallation hilft auch nicht.


----------



## El_Lute (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Onkel Lutz schrieb:


> edit: Beta 16 ist durch! Neuinstallation hilft auch nicht.


 Systemdatum zurücksetzen


----------



## Legacyy (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

**Update**

6437 | Beta 16 | Legacyy | Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4,5GHz | 8Gb @ 1333Mhz 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX580@920 / 1820 / 2050 | Lukü | 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El_Lute (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



El_Lute schrieb:


> *UPDATE*
> 11241 | Beta16 | El_Lute | i7 3930k@4,6GHz | 16GB@1666MHz 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX680@1358/1748MHz | Luft
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mit dem NVIDIA Beta 313 geht mehr  Pitbull noch ma ran 

** UPDATE **
11462 | Beta16 | El_Lute | i7 3930k@4,6GHz | 16GB@1666MHz 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX680@1345/1760MHz | Luft 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B4C4RD! (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

6801 | Beta 16 | B4C4RD! | 2500k @4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX660TI DCII @980/987/6008 | LuKue


----------



## Onkel Lutz (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

*Update*

9920 | Beta 16 | Onkel Lutz | 3570k @4,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 2T | 7950 @1374/1890 | Wakü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PitBull (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



El_Lute schrieb:


> Mit dem NVIDIA Beta 313 geht mehr  Pitbull noch ma ran


Ich brauche dafür kein neuen Treiber 
Die 11500 setze ich mir mal als Ziel 

11467 | Beta16 | Pitbull | i7 3770k@4,5GHz | 8GB@2200MHz 10-11-10-25-1T | GTX680@1345/1875MHz | Luft

UPDATE

11730 | Beta16 | Pitbull | i7 3770k@4,6GHz | 8GB@2200MHz 10-11-10-25-1T | GTX680@1345/1950MHz | Luft


----------



## DorianGray (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

4860 | Beta 16 | DorianGray | AMD Phenom II X4 955BE @ 4,2GHz | 4GB @ 820MHz, 5-5-5-15 2T | Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti 1045/2310Mhz | LuKü


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Bin auch mal wieder hier 
Aber nur noch als normaler Bencher 

8292| Beta 16 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600k@4200MHz | 8GB@1333MHz 9-9-9-24-1T | HD7970@1150/1700 | Luft |


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Bin auch mal wieder hier
> Aber nur noch als normaler Bencher



Wieso? Warst vorher nen "unnormaler"?


----------



## Softy (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Der Straßenhüpfer war noch nie ganz normal  

BTW, was macht Deine Asus HD7970 Matrix?


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Februar 2013)

Ich bring meine Hardware nicht mehr an ihre Grenzen das meine ich mit normal 

Und Softy,  sie läuft wunderbar nur ich über treibe es nicht mit dem OC da die erste deswegen hinüber ging


----------



## DrDave (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Für das Übertreiben ist sie doch aber da


----------



## schlumpi13 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

hoffe es zählt noch 

7758 | Beta 16 | schlumpi13 | AMD Phenom II X4 965BE @ 3,4GHz | DDR3 1333 MHz 8GB 9-9-9-24 | Gigabyte GTX 670 WF3 980/3005/1189 | LuKü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe stimmt alles


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. März 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

schlumpi13 guter Platz 41


----------



## Ion (1. März 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

10008 | Beta 16 | Ion | Intel Core i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB @ 1600Mhz 7-8-8-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1263MHz/1708MHz | Lukü | Link

Mehr habe ich erstmal nicht getestet. Kann sein das es noch mal ein Update gibt


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. März 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Hier die Original Soundtrack käuflich zu erhalten:
Subsquare


----------



## Takei Naodar (15. März 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

14721 | Beta 23 | Takei Naodar | Intel Core i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz | 16GB @ 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX Titan @ 937MHz/976MHz/1500MHz | Lukü | Link


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. März 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Takei Naodar 1. Platz


----------



## dragonlort (16. März 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

So ich auch mal^^

9994 | Beta 16 | dragonlort | AMD FX 8120 @ 3.8GHZ | 8GB @ 1866Mhz 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX MSI 680 Twin Frozs 3 OC @ 1059MHz/1124MHz Boost/1502MHz | Lukü und CPU H100 Wakü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist das so richtig?

Was ich Komisch finde das ich mit auto OC CPU mehr punkte bekomme als mit Manuel über den Multi  da hatt ich nämlich nur 5000 und parr tote


Edit: komme ich auch in der liste? und in den Top5 amd müsste ja auf den 1te platz sein so wie ich das sehe^^


----------



## Jackjan (16. März 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

5280| Beta 16 | Jackjan | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3,7GHz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1333MHz, 9-9-9-24 2T | Radeon HD 6950 @ 880/1375 | LuKü |


----------



## dragonlort (16. März 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



dragonlort schrieb:


> So ich auch mal^^
> 
> 9994 | Beta 16 | dragonlort | AMD FX 8120 @ 3.8GHZ H100 | 8GB @ 1866Mhz 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 680@ 1059MHz/1124MHz Boost/1502MHz | Lukü
> 
> ...


 

Update:
10036 | Beta 16 | dragonlort | AMD FX 8120 @ 4.0GHZ H100 | 8GB @ 1866Mhz 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 680 @ 1059MHz/1124MHz Boost/1502MHz | Lukü 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cpt. Spaulding (16. März 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

4408  l  Beta 16  l  Cpt. Spaulding  l  AMD Phenom II 955 BE@ 3,2 GHz  l  8 GB @1333MHz, 7-7-7-21 2T  l  Radeon HD 7850 @900/1200 Mhz  l  Luft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragonlort (17. März 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



dragonlort schrieb:


> Update:
> 10036 | Beta 16 | dragonlort | AMD FX 8120 @ 4.0GHZ H100 | 8GB @ 1866Mhz 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 680 @ 1059MHz/1124MHz Boost/1502MHz | Lukü
> 
> 
> ...


 


nach Nvidia treiber 314.21



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Update:
10067 | Beta 16 | dragonlort | AMD FX 8120 @ 4.0GHZ H100 | 8GB @ 1866Mhz 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 680 @ 1059MHz/1124MHz Boost/1502MHz | Lukü


----------



## Ion (17. März 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Ion schrieb:


> 10008 | Beta 16 | Ion | Intel Core i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB @ 1600Mhz 7-8-8-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1263MHz/1708MHz | Lukü | Link


 
*Update*

10105 | Beta 16 | Ion | Intel Core i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB @ 1600Mhz 7-8-8-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1306MHz/1701MHz | Lukü | Link


----------



## Onkel Lutz (17. März 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Update

mit meinem Setup ist wohl die Kotzgrenze erreicht...
Aber schnellste ATI 

10029 | Beta 16 | Onkel Lutz | 3570k @5,0GHz | 8GB DDR3-2800 12-14-14-35 2T | 7950 @1390/1890 | Wakü



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. März 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

dragonlort Disqualifiziert, bitte Tiger und nicht custom !!!


----------



## kroy (17. März 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

10259 | Beta16 | kroy | 2500k@4700Mhz | 8Gb DDR3 @ 1866, 10-10-10-24 | 2x GTX580 @ 950/2200 | cpu: h100 | gpu's: AC accelero  |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragonlort (17. März 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> dragonlort Disqualifiziert, bitte Tiger und nicht custom !!!


 
achso da ich bei custom nur auf 1080P gestellt habe wegen meiner Monitor auflösung. Also ist das verboten?  dann werde ich dan nur auf Tiger machen
 Habe Catzilla genommen und dan custom nur die auflösung auf 1080p gestellt


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. März 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



dragonlort schrieb:


> achso da ich bei custom nur auf 1080P gestellt habe wegen meiner Monitor auflösung. Also ist das verboten?  dann werde ich dan nur auf Tiger machen
> Habe Catzilla genommen und dan custom nur die auflösung auf 1080p gestellt


 Custom, hat ein Fehler drin und verfälscht die Werte. Bitte Tiger machen, steht groß auf der 1. Seite.


----------



## dragonlort (19. März 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

sagt mal habt ihr auch bei catzilla benchmark tiger physiktest wenig fps? bei mir sind es so 7 bis 12 fps


----------



## Onkel Lutz (19. März 2013)

Vielleicht wird der Physik Score nur von der CPU berechnet....


----------



## chs (20. März 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Mal ne frage, obwohl ich die Beta 16 von hier genommen habe und das Datum geändert habe, kann ich nicht Tiger auswählen.

Hat da jemand ne Idee ?


----------



## dragonlort (20. März 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

ja datum von pc auf 16.01.2013 stellen


----------



## dragonlort (23. März 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



dragonlort schrieb:


> nach Nvidia treiber 314.21
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Update
8752 | Beta 16 | dragonlort | AMD FX 8120 @ 4.0GHZ H100 | 8GB @ 1866Mhz 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 680 @ 1059MHz/1124MHz Boost/1502MHz | Lukü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. März 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

dragonlort Platz 29


----------



## dragonlort (30. März 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



dragonlort schrieb:


> Update
> 9423 | Beta 16 | dragonlort | Intel 3570K @ 3.8GHZ H100 | 8GB @ 1866Mhz 9-10-9-27 2T | GTX 680 @ 1059MHz/1124MHz Boost/1502MHz | Lukü
> 
> 
> ...


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragonlort (31. März 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



dragonlort schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Update
9489 | Beta 16 | dragonlort | Intel 3570K @ 4.3GHZ H100 | 8GB @ 1866Mhz 9-10-9-27 2T | GTX 680 @ 1059MHz/1124MHz Boost/1502MHz | Lukü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (31. März 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

8051 | Soldat0815 | i5-3350P @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 7-7-7-21 2T | GTX660ti @ 1200/1600 | link


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. April 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

dragonlort Platz 23 jetzt, kurz vor dem FX 8350.
Soldat0815 Platz 39


----------



## Onkel Lutz (2. April 2013)

Bin doppelt in der Liste. Fehle aber in den Top 5


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. April 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Onkel Lutz schrieb:


> Bin doppelt in der Liste. Fehle aber in den Top 5


 
Gefixt und top 5 kommt die tage ein update.


----------



## dragonlort (8. April 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



dragonlort schrieb:


> Update
> 9489 | Beta 16 | dragonlort | Intel 3570K @ 4.3GHZ H100 | 8GB @ 1866Mhz 9-10-9-27 2T | GTX 680 @ 1059MHz/1124MHz Boost/1502MHz | Lukü
> 
> 
> ...


 
Update:
9536 | Beta 16 | dragonlort | Intel 3570K @ 3.8GHZ H100 | 8GB @ 1866Mhz 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 680 @ 1059MHz/1124MHz Boost/1502MHz | Lukü



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. April 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



PCGHGS schrieb:


> 4680 | beta15 | PCGHGS | AMD X6 1055T @ 4,2 GHz | 8gb @ 1600 MHz @ 6-9-6-24 2T | Gigabyte GTX 560 TI @ 950 / 1900 / 1025 | Lukü |
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ***update***

8285 | beta16 | PCGHGS | AMD X6 1055T @ 3,71 GHz | 8gb @ 1766 MHz @ 11-11-11-28 2T | Gigabyte GTX 670 @ 1163 / 1163 / 1502 | Lukü |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. April 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

PCGHGS von 67 auf 35 gesprungen, nur durch die GPU 
Was hat das für ein Sinn denn RAM von 1600 MHz @ 6-9-6-24 2T auf 1766 MHz @ 11-11-11-28 2T zu ändern?


----------



## PCGHGS (9. April 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Was hat das für ein Sinn denn RAM von 1600 MHz @ 6-9-6-24 2T *(*siehe Link*)* auf 1766 MHz @ 11-11-11-28 2T *(*siehe Link*)* zu ändern?


 
Eigentlich lässt sich ja der Arbeitspeicher von Samsung gut übertakten (*Link*), höchstwahrscheinlich limitiert aber mein Mainboard oder CPU.


----------



## DrDave (18. April 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Läuft die RC2 Version jetzt wieder bei allen oder wie ist aktuell der Stand?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. April 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

DrDave ab Beta 16 ist ende, nur gegen geld ist der tiger test möglich.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

****update****

8358 | beta16 | PCGHGS | AMD X6 1055T @ 3,96 GHz | 8gb @ 1626 MHz @  11-11-11-28 2T | Gigabyte GTX 670 @ 1163 / 1502 | Lukü | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



> 4981 |  Beta 15 |  Colonel Faulkner |  Intel Core i7-2600K @ 4,3GHz |  8GB @ 1333Mhz, 9-9-9-24 1T |  Radeon HD 6950 @ 800Mhz/1250Mhz |  Lukü



UPDATE: 24600 | Beta 16 | Colonel Faulkner |  Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4,3GHz | 16GB @ 1866Mhz, 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 1041Mhz (Boost)/1562 Mhz | Lukü

Es erscheint zwar "Custom", aber es wurde definitiv die "Tiger" Voreinstellung ausgewählt im "Custom" Einstellungsbereich, direkt "Tiger" anwählen ist mir nicht möglich, keine Ahnung warum auch immer.
Datum wurde, wie man unten rechts ersehen kann, für den Testlauf auf den 28. Januar zurückgesetzt.

Ergebnis kommt mir auch verdammt hoch vor, denn außer einer Treiberaktualisierung auf den Betatreiber 320.49 und einer sicherlich nicht übertriebenen Übertaktung meiner Titan und ebenso moderater Übertaktung des 3770K wurde von meiner Seite aus nichts weiter modifiziert. Auch in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung wurde lediglich Vsync auf "Aus" gestellt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Bitte teste noch mal, wegen custom.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Ja, kann ich machen, aber wie schon gesagt: "Tiger" kann ich nur übers "Custom" Menü anwählen, direkte Anwahl ist nicht möglich. Werde also nochmals testen und Ergebnis dann hier reinstellen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

So, Test wiederholt, auch hier wieder: Direkt "Tiger" anwählen, nur wenn ich im "Custom" Menü "Tiger" anwähle, geht es. Statt 24600 Punkte diesmal 24589.
Wäre vielleicht gut, wenn sich jemand anders mit einer Titan und der Beta 16 ebenfalls dran setzen würde, zweimalig durchlaufen lassen wie bei mir dann.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Colonel Faulkner schau mal bei der liste auf platz 1. Deine Punkte sind zu hoch.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Ich kann nichts dafür, wenn so krasse Zahlen bei heraus kommen, schummeln habe ich nicht nötig, entweder bin ich jetzt hier vom Wunder gesegnet worden, oder aber jemand anders mit gleichem Setup lässt es unter möglichst identischen Bedingungen auch mal durchlaufen. Ich kann ja auch gerne noch mehrmals absolvieren, aber bei mir kommen nun mal nur diese Resultate heraus.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Das ist totaler Blödsinn was du da schreibst, schau dir mal die Liste bei Multi gpu an, da liegst du um 5000 punkte drüber. Bitte Tiger benutzen und nicht custom.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Ich schreibe keinen Blödsinn, direkt "Tiger" anwählen kann ich NICHT in der Beta 16, da ist nur "Kitty" anwählbar, alles andere ausgegraut, nur unter den "Custom" Einstellungen kann ich "Tiger" anwählen und dann den Bench durchlaufen lassen. Datum wurde für jeden Durchlauf zuvor auf den 28. Januar eingestellt.
Dann werten wir mein Ergebnis halt nicht, solange sich keiner mit identischem Setup zum Gegentest meldet - wie schon gesagt, irgendwelches Fakegedöns ist nicht mein Ding, abgesehen davon habe ich ja gesagt, mein Resultat ist kurios.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Dann hat es mit dem Datum nicht geklappt. Wenn es richtig klappt, kann man Tiger auswählen.

Finde es zum  das ALLBenchmark Geld für das teil haben will. Teste es nacher noch mal. 
Muss jetzt mein PC neu windows install, gab probleme.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

So leute,

da ja Catzilla im Free 720p ermöglicht,habe ich diese Idee

1.ich gestallte die 1. seite neu
2. alle ergebnisse entferne ich oder nehme die Top 5 raus und setzte sie dort rein
3. das Benchmark Catzilla wird auf 720p umgestellt, nicht mehr auf Tiger

Was haltet ihr davon? Ich wäre dafür und die Tests gehen dann wieder ohne Probleme.
Wer ist dafür, und wer dagegen?


----------



## MrWoogey (25. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

naja ich wäre ma dafür .


----------



## DjTomCat (26. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

**UPDATE**
720P

22384 | 1.0 | DjTomCat | Intel 3770K @ 4,5GHZ  | 16GB @ 1600Mhz  9-9-9-24 2T | GTX Titan @ 1163MHz/3290MHz | Wakü

http://www.catzilla.com/showresult?lp=74761


----------



## Softy (26. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> So leute,
> 
> da ja Catzilla im Free 720p ermöglicht,habe ich diese Idee
> 
> ...



Ich fände es geschickter, wenn Du einen neuen Thread aufmachst, jetzt wo die finale Version des Benchmarks rausgekommen ist. Diesen Thread kannst Du ja schließen lassen, oder auch weiterführen, allzu viel wird hier ja dann nicht mehr los sein


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich fände es geschickter, wenn Du einen neuen Thread aufmachst, jetzt wo die finale Version des Benchmarks rausgekommen ist. Diesen Thread kannst Du ja schließen lassen, oder auch weiterführen, allzu viel wird hier ja dann nicht mehr los sein


 
Wenn ich ihn aber neu gestalte, kommt am Ende das selbe raus. Dabei kann ich aber Tiger drin lassen falls jemand die Version gekauft hat. 
Hier war darum nix los, das es sehr kompliziert war Tiger einzurichten.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

21056| 1.0 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB @ 1866 Mhz  9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 876 MHz (Boost) / 1502 MHz | Lukü |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Certified Result @ Catzilla.com.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. September 2013)

1. Seite wurde Geändert.
Es Kann wieder Gebencht werden.
Bitte Regeln Beachten.


----------



## Softy (26. September 2013)

Ich würde alternativ zum Screenshot auch den Verifikationslink von catzilla.com zulassen, also z.B. http://www.catzilla.com/showresult?lp=75175


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. September 2013)

Da habe ich keine beweise, man sieht auf dem link nur die Punkte, das ist sch....


----------



## Softy (26. September 2013)

Wenn Du eingeloggt bist (was man ja eh muss für die Installation der 720p-Version), siehst Du alle Parameter im Detail


----------



## Ion (26. September 2013)

Schade das der Bench für 1080p immer noch Geld kostet - wenn auch nicht viel, aber ich sehe es nicht ein dafür etwas zu zahlen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. September 2013)

Jo leider aber es kann mit 720p gebencht werden.

Softy ich finde den aufwand zu hoch, den du mir nennst.


Hier jetzt mal ich:

720p / SingleGPU

11337| 1.0 RC5 | Gordon-1979 | AMD FX 8350 @ 4.4 GHz | 8 GB @ 1600, 9-9-9-24 1T | Gigabyte WF3 HD7950 @ 1056 MHz / 1250MHz | WaKü |


----------



## Ion (26. September 2013)

Gerade nen Durchlauf gemacht, nach Ende dessen --> schwarzer Bildschirm - "funktioniert nicht mehr" und der Bench beendet sich selbst.
Echt super klasse Version 1.0V


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (26. September 2013)

Okee, einfach mal laufen lassen, denk mal da geht mehr ...


14159 | 1.0 RC6 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | Core i7 2600k @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3 1866 9-10-9-28 2T | EVGA GTX670 SC+ 1110MHz / 3004MHz | LuKü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




****UPDATE****

Mit aktuellen Treiber und mal nen Neustart gemacht ...

720p / Single GPU

14281 | 1.0 RC6 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | Core i7 2600k @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3 1866 9-10-9-28 2T | EVGA GTX670 SC+ 1110MHz / 3004MHz | LuKü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrWoogey (26. September 2013)

720p

21165 | MrWoogey | i7 4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 1060MHz(Boost 1099MHz)/1833MHz | Link

Catzilla.com


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. September 2013)

MrWoogey Screenshot bitte noch.


----------



## MrWoogey (27. September 2013)

Klicke mal bitte auf Link


----------



## Softy (27. September 2013)

Hier mal ein erster Durchlauf (720p):

24928 | 1.0 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz |8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T | GTX 690 @ 1163 / 3600 |  LuKü EKL Alpenföhn K2 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (27. September 2013)

Meine Graka ist entscheident zu langsam 
Aber erstmal abwarten was die neuen AMDs können ...

@Gordon
Hab gestern noch nen UPDATE hinzugefügt in meinen Post auf der vorherigen Seite.


----------



## Softy (27. September 2013)

Ach ja, hat noch jemand den Download-Link für die Beta 16? Ich glaube, da könnte ich noch ein paar Plätze gut machen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. September 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ach ja, hat noch jemand den Download-Link für die Beta 16? Ich glaube, da könnte ich noch ein paar Plätze gut machen


 
Version 16 funktioniert nicht mehr.


----------



## Softy (27. September 2013)

Auch nicht mit Zurückstellen des Datums? Den Download Link habe ich mittlerweile, naja werde es die Tage mal ausprobieren.


----------



## MrWoogey (27. September 2013)

MrWoogey schrieb:


> 720p
> 
> 21165 | MrWoogey | i7 4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 1060MHz(Boost 1099MHz)/1833MHz | Link
> 
> Catzilla.com




Klick mal auf Link und Update die Liste


----------



## minicoopers (27. September 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Auch nicht mit Zurückstellen des Datums? Den Download Link habe ich mittlerweile, naja werde es die Tage mal ausprobieren.



Das sollte noch funktionieren. Hat es zumindestens bei mir vor einer weile noch


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> 21056| 1.0 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16 GB @ 1866 Mhz  9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 876 MHz (Boost) / 1502 MHz | Lukü |
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UPDATE:

22995| 1.0 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16 GB @ 1866 Mhz   9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 1041 MHz (Boost) / 1562 MHz | Lukü |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Certified Result @ Catzilla.com.


----------



## Softy (27. September 2013)

Update 1080p:

19380 | Beta 16 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL  11-13-13-30 1T | GTX 690 @ 1163 / 3600 MHz |  LuKü EKL Alpenföhn K2 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Version 16 funktioniert nicht mehr.


 


minicoopers schrieb:


> Das sollte noch funktionieren. Hat es zumindestens bei mir vor einer weile noch



Jop. Lääääuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (27. September 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Jop. Lääääuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Freut mich das es noch funktioniert

Danke


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. September 2013)

So leute Updates sind drin.


----------



## Joselman (27. September 2013)

Ich will auch mal.  


720p

18990 | 1.0 | Josel| i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz | GTX 780 @ 1163 / 3304 MHz | Wakü CPU + GPU


----------



## biohaufen (28. September 2013)

720p Single-GPU

10099 | 1.0 | biohaufen | i5 4670K @ 4,2 GHz @ Be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 | 16GB DDR3 1600 CL 10-10-10-27 1T | HD 7850 @ 1220 MHz/1280 MHz @ Arctic Mono Plus |  LuKü | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrWoogey (28. September 2013)

720p Singel GPU

21440 | MrWoogey | i5 4670k @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 1063MHz(Boost 1102MHz)/1502MHz | Link | LuKü


----------



## Hawky1980 (28. September 2013)

720p: Multi GPU

25105| 1.0 | Hawky1980 | FX 8350 @ 5,0 GHz | 16 GB @ 1600 Mhz 9-9-9-27 1T |Radeon HD 7970 CFX @ 1100 MHz / 1600 MHz | Lukü Prolimatech Genesis| Link


----------



## Softy (28. September 2013)

Da halte ich mal gegen  :

Update 720p Multi-GPU:

25375 | 1.0 | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL   11-13-13-30 1T | GTX 690 @ 1163 / 3600 MHz |  LuKü EKL Alpenföhn K2 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. September 2013)

Update komplett.


----------



## Hawky1980 (28. September 2013)

Softy, ob du auch hier gegen hältst?  

Update 720p: Multi GPU

25924| 1.0 | Hawky1980 | FX 8350 @ 5,1 GHz | 16 GB @ 1600 Mhz 9-9-9-27 1T |Radeon HD 7970 CFX @ 1200 / 1700 MHz | Lukü Prolimatech Genesis| Link


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. September 2013)

LOL 1.552v hast du deine Spawa extra gekühlt?
Kommst du morgen mal in mein TS ?


----------



## Hawky1980 (28. September 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> LOL 1.552v hast du deine Spawa extra gekühlt?


Ne macht schon der CPU Kühler. 


> Kommst du morgen mal in mein TS ?


Kann ich machen, heute passt aber auch. Ist ja noch früh am abend.


----------



## Softy (29. September 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Softy, ob du auch hier gegen hältst?



Leider nicht   Bzw. muss ich warten, bis es draußen kälter ist 

Update ( ) 720p:

25579 | 1.0 | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz  CL   11-13-13-30 1T | GTX 690 @ 1176 / 3650 MHz |  LuKü EKL Alpenföhn K2  | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AMD scheint das Crossfire Profil ja gut hinbekommen zu haben, in der Beta-Version haben die AMD Karten ja kein Land gesehen  Das SLI-Profil ist immer noch für den Eimer  Mit AFR bekommt man immer noch leicht höhere Punktzahlen.


----------



## Joselman (29. September 2013)

Hab man vorher alles was so im Autostart ist beendet. 

720p

20039 | 1.0 | Josel| i7-3770K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz | GTX 780 @ 1163 / 3304 MHz | Wakü CPU + GPU


----------



## Hawky1980 (29. September 2013)

@Softy schönes Ergebnis, bin gespannt was du bei niedrigeren Umgebungstemps da noch rausholen kannst.  



> AMD scheint das Crossfire Profil ja gut hinbekommen zu haben, in der Beta-Version haben die AMD Karten ja kein Land gesehen Das SLI-Profil ist immer noch für den Eimer Mit AFR bekommt man immer noch leicht höhere Punktzahlen.


Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen, denn ohne dieses Häkchen unterhalb der CFX-Aktivierung läuft Fellknäulzilla bei mir nicht mit 2 GPUs. Ohne Profil ist die Optimierung für diesen Bench also gleich gegen Null.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. September 2013)

Joselman bitte Regeln beachten.
Alles upgedetet.


----------



## Softy (29. September 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen, denn ohne dieses Häkchen unterhalb der CFX-Aktivierung läuft Fellknäulzilla bei mir nicht mit 2 GPUs. Ohne Profil ist die Optimierung für diesen Bench also gleich gegen Null.


 
Ah interessant  Ist das dann die AMD-Variante von AFR, wenn man das Häkchen setzt? Komisch, dass es keine gescheiten Profile gibt, vielleicht ist der Benchmark noch zu unbekannt


----------



## Hawky1980 (29. September 2013)

> Ah interessant Ist das dann die AMD-Variante von AFR, wenn man das Häkchen setzt? Komisch, dass es keine gescheiten Profile gibt, vielleicht ist der Benchmark noch zu unbekannt



Nein, um AFR zu ermöglichen muss ich ein extra Profil für Catzilla anlegen, und AFR dann unten auswählen. Daher denke ich, dass das Häkchen nur CFX ermöglichen soll wenn kein Profil vorhanden ist. 

Hier mal Stock/UV Einstellungen vom gesammten PC. Max Verbrauch liegt während des Benchs bei 470 Watt Peak. CrossfireX scaliert hier nahezu 1 zu 1 wenn ich mal Gordons Ergebnis als Vergleich mit rannziehe.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (29. September 2013)

720p:
15865 | 1.0 | DrDave | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1T | HD 7950 @ 1300 / 1750 MHz | LuKü  | Link


----------



## MrWoogey (30. September 2013)

Update

720p Singel GPU

22022 | MrWoogey | i5 4670k @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 1064MHz(Boost 1103MHz)/1702MHz | Link | LuKü


----------



## biohaufen (30. September 2013)

biohaufen schrieb:


> 720p Single-GPU
> 
> 10099 | 1.0 | biohaufen | i5 3670K @ 4,2 GHz @ Be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 | 16GB DDR3 1600 CL 10-10-10-27 1T | HD 7850 @ 1220 MHz/1280 MHz @ Arctic Mono Plus |  LuKü | Link
> 
> ...


 
Das ist natürlich ein 4670K  (3670K gibt es ja nicht)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. September 2013)

Upgedetet.


----------



## El_Lute (30. September 2013)

Schön, schön, geht ja weiter mit dem Bench
*Update*@720p

22263 | 1.0 | El_Lute | Intel Core i7 3930k @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB @1866 MHz 9-9-9-24 | GTX780 @1306MHz/3254MHz | Lukü | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrWoogey (1. Oktober 2013)

MrWoogey schrieb:


> Update
> 
> 720p Singel GPU
> 
> 22022 | MrWoogey | i5 4670k @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 1064MHz(Boost 1103MHz)/1702MHz | Link | LuKü



Update 

22394 | MrWoogey | i5 4670k @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 1061MHz(Boost 1100MHz)/1833MHz | Link | LuKü


----------



## El_Lute (1. Oktober 2013)

Update @720p

22578 | 1.0 | El_Lute | Intel Core i7 3930k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB @1866 MHz 9-9-9-24 | GTX780 @1320MHz/3200MHz | Lukü | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Oktober 2013)

LOL El_Lute und MrWoogey zwischen euch bleibt es spannend.
Ich kann leider nicht OC, da mein Mainboard MSI 990XA-GD55 ein Spannungslock  hat und bei 1.446v ist Ende.
Der FX 8350 hat aber im Turbo schon 1.42v daher 4.5GHz mehr ist nicht.


----------



## MrWoogey (1. Oktober 2013)

El_Lute hat aber die bessere CPU  und mehr GPU Takt >.< aber ich gebe nich auf  Morgen kommt neue SSD und Ram >.< dann noch die 5GHz angepeilt un schaun was noch geht  aber erst muss ich BF4 Beta daddeln  , so genug offtopi


----------



## El_Lute (1. Oktober 2013)

dann hau mal die fette Titan vom Thron


----------



## MrWoogey (1. Oktober 2013)

Dafür wirds nich reichen


----------



## Onkel Lutz (2. November 2013)

Single GPU

17408 | 1.0 | Onkel Lutz| i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz | HD 7950 @ 1381 / 1814 MHz | Wakü CPU + GPU



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es kälter wird gibts ein Update.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. November 2013)

Onkel Lutz ein guter Platz 5


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. November 2013)

Onkel Lutz schrieb:


> Single GPU
> 
> 17408 | 1.0 | Onkel Lutz| i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz | HD 7950 @ 1381 / 1814 MHz | Wakü CPU + GPU
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=693383"/>
> ...



Die 1400mhz knackste


----------



## Onkel Lutz (2. November 2013)

Daran bin ich letzten Winter schon gescheitert. Würde ja auch gern mehr Spannung geben. Ist aber leider nicht möglich


----------



## Chinaquads (2. November 2013)

Single GPU 1080p

8626| V 1.0 |Chinaquads | I5 3550 @ 3,8 Ghz |8 GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 | GTX 760 @ 1280 / 3602 | Accelero Xtreme III |


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. November 2013)

Chinaquads mach mal bitte noch 720p.


----------



## Chinaquads (7. November 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Chinaquads mach mal bitte noch 720p.


 
Single GPU 720p

13514| V 1.0 |Chinaquads | I5 3550 @ 3,8 Ghz |8 GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 | GTX 760 @ 1280 / 3602 | Accelero Xtreme III |


----------



## El_Lute (7. November 2013)

Macht doch mal mit euren Boliden 
*UPDATE*
El_Lute | 22640 | 1.0 | El_Lute | Intel Core i7 3930k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB @1866 MHz 9-9-9-24 | GTX780 @1320MHz/3200MHz | Lukü | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. November 2013)

El_Lute du hattest doch schon mit den werten gebencht.
Chinaquads ist drin.

Ich habe natürlich auch mal wieder gebencht 

12489| 1.0 RC5 | Gordon-1979 | AMD FX 8350 @ 4.5 GHz | 8 GB @ 1600, 9-9-9-24 1T | Gigabyte WF3 HD7950 @ 1056 MHz / 1250MHz | WaKü / default |


----------



## Onkel Lutz (11. November 2013)

Mini Update. Mehr scheint auch nicht drin zu sein.

17754 | 1.0 | Onkel Lutz| i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz | HD 7950 @ 1400 / 1892 MHz | Wakü CPU + GPU



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. November 2013)

Onkel Lutz krass-Geil die 7950 mit 1400 / 1892 MHz


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. November 2013)

Onkel Lutz schrieb:


> Mini Update. Mehr scheint auch nicht drin zu sein.
> 
> 17754 | 1.0 | Onkel Lutz| i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz | HD 7950 @ 1400 / 1892 MHz | Wakü CPU + GPU
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=695258"/>



Siehste die 1400 mhz geknackt


----------



## Onkel Lutz (11. November 2013)

Ihr wollt aber auch lieber nicht wissen was dazu nötig war....  

Im 3DMark kann ich die Taktung nicht fahren :/  

Bin aber trotzdem Riesen glücklich das Klassenziel erreicht zu haben


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. November 2013)

Onkel Lutz schrieb:


> Ihr wollt aber auch lieber nicht wissen was dazu nötig war....
> 
> Im 3DMark kann ich die Taktung nicht fahren :/
> 
> Bin aber trotzdem Riesen glücklich das Klassenziel erreicht zu haben



Glückwunsch


----------



## Chinaquads (19. November 2013)

UPDATE 720P:

Single GPU 720p

14290| V 1.0 |Chinaquads | I5 3570k @ 4,5 Ghz |8 GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 | GTX 760 @ 1306 / 3602 | Accelero Xtreme III |

1080P

Single GPU 1080p

8874| V 1.0 |Chinaquads | I5 3570k @ 4,5 Ghz |8 GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 | GTX 760 @ 1306 / 3602 | Accelero Xtreme III |


----------



## tsd560ti (20. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Frisch übertaktet mit Benchprofil:

12362| v.1.00| tsd560ti| Amd Fx-6100@4,1/2,2ghz | 8 GB ddr3-1600 cl 9,9,9,27| powercolor Radeon hd 7950 PCs+ BE @ 1135/1400 mhz| arctic freezer 13 co


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. November 2013)

So leute, meines Update:

13463| 1.1 | Gordon-1979 | AMD FX 8350 @ 4.5 GHz | 8 GB @ 1600, 9-9-9-24 1T | Gigabyte WF3 HD7950 @ 1150 MHz / 1400MHz | WaKü / default |


die Gigabyte WF3 HD7950 @ 1150 MHz(1.212v) / 1400MHz(1.55v) 

trage werte gleich ein.


----------



## FlasherBasher (21. November 2013)

Multi GPU 1080p

Bitte meine alten Ergebnisse drin lassen. Vielen Dank. 

23347 | V 1.0 | FlasherBasher | i7 4960X @ 4,0 Ghz | 24 GB DDR3-2133 9-11-10-27-1 | 3x GTX 780 @ 980 / Boost 1033 / 3500 | EVGA Hydro Copper |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. November 2013)

Wieso das??? du hast so wie so 1. Platz bei 1080, bitte benche mal noch 720.


----------



## FlasherBasher (21. November 2013)

Damit wir sehen wie groß die Unterschiede sind zwischen den Karten. So hat man einen direkt Vergleich und ob es sich lohnt auf zu rüsten oder nicht. 

27666 | V 1.0 | FlasherBasher | i7 4960X @ 4,0 Ghz | 24 GB DDR3-2133  9-11-10-27-1 | 3x GTX 780 @ 980 / Boost 1033 / 3500 | EVGA Hydro Copper |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. November 2013)

FlasherBasher zwischen Beta 16 und der V1.1 hat sich vieles geändert, das ist dabei auch ein Problem.

Ist auf seite 1 drin.


----------



## Woiferl94 (25. November 2013)

So ein Ergebnis von mir  Updates werden folgen 

720p

22303 | 1.1 | Woiferl94 | Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB @1333 MHz 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX780 @1385MHz/3703MHz | Lukü |





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hawky1980 (27. November 2013)

Update SGPU

720p
16415| 1.1 | Hawky1980 | FX 8350 @ 5,0 GHz | 16 GB @ 1600 Mhz 9-9-9-27 1T |Radeon HD 7970 @ 1335 / 1750 MHz | Lukü Prolimatech Genesis| Link

1080p
10304| 1.1 | Hawky1980 | FX 8350 @ 5,0 GHz | 16 GB @ 1600 Mhz 9-9-9-27 1T |Radeon HD 7970 @ 1330 / 1900 MHz | Lukü Prolimatech Genesis| Link


----------



## Schrotti (28. November 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

Wo kann ich denn die alte Beta 15 noch downloaden?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. November 2013)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Schrotti schrieb:


> Wo kann ich denn die alte Beta 15 noch downloaden?


 
Wieso? Nimm die aktuelle Version, registriere dich und benche 720p.


----------



## Kubi79 (20. März 2014)

720p
17068| 1.1 | Kubi79 | FX 8350 @ 4,8 GHz | 8 GB @ 1866 Mhz 9-9-9-24  1T |MSI Radeon r9 290 Gaming @ 1007 / 1250 MHz | H100i

1080p
10469| 1.1 | Kubi79 | FX 8350 @ 4,8 GHz | 8 GB @ 1866 Mhz 9-9-9-24  1T |MSI Radeon r9 290 Gaming  @ 1007 / 1250 MHz | H100i


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Mai 2014)

Nix los hier


----------



## Onkel Lutz (21. Mai 2014)

Besorg mir ne 290x Lightning mit Wakü, und ich greif nochmal an.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Mai 2014)

OK, ich habe seit neusten 2 7950er und werde bald auch mal wieder testen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Mai 2014)

Hey Mädels 

Habe mir nun diesen Bench runtergeladen und installiert. Version 1.2

nun wollte ich den 1080p Bench laufen lassen aber dann soll ich upgraden ...für 8.99€ 

spinnen die?

gibts da eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## DrDave (22. Mai 2014)

Hab den Bench schon lange nicht am angefasst, aber als free user bekommt man dort wohl nur 720p...
Einer der Gründe wieso ich ihn nicht mag


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Mai 2014)

Das doch Schei.......


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> gibts da eine andere Möglichkeit?


Ja gibt es, aber Info per PN.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Mai 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ja gibt es, aber Info per PN.



Ok danke


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Mai 2014)

12547 Punkte...

12547| 1.2 | chinaquads | 3570k @ 4,7 Ghz | 8 GB @ 1600 Mhz 11-11-11-28 1T |Radeon R9 290 1250 /1550 

VRM über 100 °C 

1080p


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Mai 2014)

Chinaquads:


> In die Highscore-Liste kommt ihr ausschließlich nur, wenn ihr wie folgt postet:
> 
> *Einstellung 720p oder 1080p, Single oder MultiGPU, dann*:
> 
> ...


Leider nicht zu sehen!!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Mai 2014)

so danke habe es gerade frei geschaltet und morgen früh wird gebencht  muss nun zur N8 schicht


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Mai 2014)

720p |Single | 22390 | 1.2 | Evgasüchtiger | 4770k @ 4,7 Ghz | 8 GB @ 2133 Mhz 10-11-10-28 1T | R9 290 Vaporx @ 1250 /1700mhz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 1080p |Single | 13283 | 1.2 | Evgasüchtiger | 4770k @ 4,7 Ghz | 8 GB @ 2133 Mhz 10-11-10-28 1T | R9 290 Vaporx @ 1250 /1700mhz 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 1440p |Single | 7887 | 1.2 | Evgasüchtiger | 4770k @ 4,7 Ghz | 8 GB @ 2133 Mhz 10-11-10-28 1T | R9 290 Vaporx @ 1250 /1700mhz 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*

1080p Single GPU:

13907| 1.2 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K@4,3GHz | 16GB @ 1866Mhz, 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ Standard | Lukü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



===

720p Single GPU:

23717| 1.2 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K@4,3GHz | 16GB @ 1866Mhz, 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ Standard | Lukü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (23. Mai 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ja gibt es, aber Info per PN.


 Und warum nicht für alle? Nicht legal oder was?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Mai 2014)

Ich möchte nicht jeden meine Keys zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Ion (24. Mai 2014)

Verstehe ich das richtig? Du kaufst anderen Leuten das Programm? Schon cool


----------



## minicoopers (26. Mai 2014)

720p

38293| V 1.2 | minicoopers | i7 4770k@ 4,7Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2666 @ 9-12-12-15 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1102/1901 | CPU: WaKü /Graka LuKü | Link


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> 1080p Single GPU:
> 
> 13907| 1.2 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K@4,3GHz | 16GB @ 1866Mhz, 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ Standard | Lukü
> 
> ...



*Update*

1080p Single GPU:

13965| 1.2 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K@4,3GHz | 16GB @ 1866Mhz, 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ Standard | Lukü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na ja, ist jetzt nicht die Welt, aber immerhin, wollte auch nur sehen, ob der neue 337.88 Treiber was bringt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Mai 2014)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> *Update*
> 
> 1080p Single GPU:
> 
> ...



Dann oc die titan mal richtig


----------



## minicoopers (26. Mai 2014)

Warum sind den eigentlich nicht auch die 576p und 1440p runs im Ranking?
Kann man die vielleicht noch mit aufnehmen?


----------



## DrDave (26. Mai 2014)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Warum sind den eigentlich nicht auch die 576p und 1440p runs im Ranking?
> Kann man die vielleicht noch mit aufnehmen?


 
Ich schätze, da lohnt sich bei der zu erwartenden Menge der Ergebnisse der Aufwand einfach nicht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Mai 2014)

1440p wäre gut


----------



## minicoopers (26. Mai 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Ich schätze, da lohnt sich bei der zu erwartenden Menge der Ergebnisse der Aufwand einfach nicht.



Naja aber den 576p kann man auch ohne irgendwelche Anmeldungen oder ähnliches benchen. Da würden sicherlich ein paar mehr mitmachen



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> 1440p wäre gut



Da hätte ich noch etwas hier... 
http://hwbot.org/submission/2553807_


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking]Benchmark Catzilla (ALLBenchmark)*



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> *Update*
> 
> 1080p Single GPU:
> 
> ...



Die obigen Werte sind, obwohl als *Update* vorgesehen gewesen, nunmehr obsolet, hier nun (bis auf weiteres) mein aktuellstes 1080p Single GPU Update:

*Update*

1080p Single GPU:

15261| 1.2 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K@4,3GHz | 16GB @ 1866Mhz, 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 1036Mhz (Boost)/1562Mhz | Lukü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. Mai 2014)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> 720p Single GPU:
> 
> 23717| 1.2 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K@4,3GHz | 16GB @ 1866Mhz, 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ Standard | Lukü
> 
> ...



*Update*

720p Single GPU:

25653| 1.2 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K@4,3GHz | 16GB @ 1866Mhz, 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 1036Mhz (Boost)/1562Mhz | Lukü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. Mai 2014)

576p Single GPU:

31947| 1.2 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K@4,3GHz | 16GB @ 1866Mhz, 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 1036Mhz (Boost)/1562Mhz | Lukü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



===

1440p Single GPU:

8780| 1.2 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K@4,3GHz | 16GB @ 1866Mhz, 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 1036Mhz (Boost)/1562Mhz | Lukü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Juni 2014)

Colonel Faulkner  Glückwunsch zum 1. Platz bei 1080 und 720.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. Juni 2014)

Allzu lange werde ich die nicht halten, mal sehen wie lange es dauert, bis ich gekickt werde...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Juni 2014)

Tja aber bis jetzt kann dir keiner das Wasser reichen.


----------



## Ion (3. Juni 2014)

Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass hier kaum jemand mit macht. Der Benchmark hat mMn seine Popularität verloren als der 1080p Modus kostenpflichtig wurde. Ein Vergleich in 720p wäre eher CPU-Limitiert und daher relativ langweilig.
Unigine macht es mit Heaven und Valley vor.


----------



## Minutourus (14. Juni 2014)

720p MultiGPU:

32968| 1.2 | Minutourus | i5-4670K@4,5GHz | 16GB @ 2400Mhz, 11-12-12-25-1T | 2xSapphire R9-290 Vapor-X Tri/OC@1060/1600Mhz | Lukü

Hoffe bei dem Screen passt alles damit er akzeptiert wird, wenn nicht benche ich nochmals....


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Juni 2014)

Minutourus  Glückwunsch zum 1. Platz bei Multi GPU.


----------



## fritzelschnitzel (16. Juni 2014)

Einmal Platz 1, bitte 

1080p SingeGPU:

17500| 1.3 | fritzelschnitzel| i7-3770k@4,5GHz | 16GB @ 1600Mhz, 11-11-11-28-1T | EVGA GTX 780Ti @1229(max.Boost)/1913Mhz | Lukü


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Juni 2014)

fritzelschnitzel schrieb:


> Einmal Platz 1, bitte
> 
> 1080p SingeGPU:
> 
> 17500| 1.3 | fritzelschnitzel| i7-3770k@4,5GHz | 16GB @ 1600Mhz, 11-11-11-28-1T | EVGA GTX 780Ti @1229(max.Boost)/1913Mhz | Lukü



Glückwunsch


----------



## fritzelschnitzel (17. Juni 2014)

Ich dachte ich schaff die 18000, aber ich kriegs ums verrecken nicht hin 

1080p SingeGPU:

UPDATE!
17987| 1.3 | fritzelschnitzel| i7-3770k@4,8GHz | 16GB @ 1600Mhz, 11-11-11-28-1T | EVGA GTX 780Ti @1250/1913Mhz | Lukü 

Die Karte lief mit einem Mod-Bios mit 350W power target . Eve. teste ich heut nochmal bei 4,9 auf der cpu, dann reicht es vllt. für 18k


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Juni 2014)

Ich warte noch mit dem update und drücke dir die Daumen das 18k fallen.


----------



## fritzelschnitzel (17. Juni 2014)

Schaf ich leider nicht 
4,9 laufen nicht mehr, zumindest nicht bei einer Spannung die ich bereit bin zu geben.
Trage es bitte erstmal ein, ich warte auf den neuen Grakakühler und dann fallen die 18k


----------



## Minutourus (17. Juni 2014)

Sniff würde ja so gerne den 1080p Test durchführen aber leider essig .....


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Juni 2014)

fritzelschnitzel  Glückwunsch zum 1. Platz bei 1080P Single GPU


----------



## Ion (18. Juni 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum 1. Platz bei 1080P Single GPU


 Das war jetzt auch richtig schwer, so ganz ohne andere 780Ti oder 290X als Konkurrenz


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Das war jetzt auch richtig schwer, so ganz ohne andere 780Ti oder 290X als Konkurrenz



lets bench


----------



## Ion (18. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> lets bench


 Nö
Ich zahle bestimmt kein Geld für diesen Quatsch 
Dafür gibt es zu viele gute Alternativen wie z. B. Heaven oder Valley


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Nö
> Ich zahle bestimmt kein Geld für diesen Quatsch
> Dafür gibt es zu viele gute Alternativen wie z. B. Heaven oder Valley



Dann lets bench dort...gooooooo


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Juni 2014)

minicoopers neuer 1. Platz bei Multi GPU. 38293 Punkte ist schon ne Hausnummer.


----------



## Minutourus (18. Juni 2014)

Gratulation .....


----------



## IluBabe (19. Juni 2014)

Damit hier auch mal ne GTX 770 zum Vergleich da ist

720p Single GPU:

19723| 1.2 | IluBabe | i7-4770K@4,5GHz (4GHz Cache) | 8GB @ 2135Mhz, 12-12-12-36 2T | Zotac GTX 770 AMP @ 1211/Boost:1263Mhz/1950Mhz | Lukü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schauen ob die 20k noch knackbar sind.


----------



## fritzelschnitzel (19. Juni 2014)

UPDATE:
18066| 1.3 | fritzelschnitzel| i7-3770k@4,5GHz | 16GB @ 1600Mhz, 11-11-11-28-1T | EVGA GTX 780Ti @1270/1913Mhz | Lukü 

Durch den neuen Kühler hab ich jetzt die 18k


----------



## IluBabe (19. Juni 2014)

Update: und geknackt

720p Single GPU:
23843| 1.2 | IluBabe | i7-4770K@4,545GHz (4GHz Cache) | 8GB @ 2155Mhz, 12-12-12-36 2T | Zotac GTX 770 AMP @ 1211/Boost:1263Mhz/1975Mhz | Lukü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Juni 2014)

IluBabe 2. bei 720p
und
fritzelschnitzel 1. bei 1080p


----------



## Benie (21. Juni 2014)

720p Single GPU:
20207| 1.2 | Benie | i7-2700K@4,7Ghz | 8GB 1600Mhz, 9-9-9-24 2T | MSI GTX 770 Twin Frozr @ 1205/Boost:1257Mhz/1893Mhz | Lukü


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (22. Juni 2014)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> 720p Single GPU:
> 
> 25653| 1.2 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K@4,3GHz | 16GB @ 1866Mhz, 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 1036Mhz (Boost)/1562Mhz | Lukü
> 
> ...



*Update*

720p Single GPU:

28014| 1.2 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K@4,5GHz | 16GB @ 1866Mhz, 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 1200Mhz (Boost)/1845Mhz | Lukü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



===



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> 1080p Single GPU:
> 
> 15261| 1.2 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K@4,3GHz | 16GB @ 1866Mhz, 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 1036Mhz (Boost)/1562Mhz | Lukü
> 
> ...



*Update*

1080p Single GPU:

17136| 1.2 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K@4,5GHz | 16GB @ 1866Mhz, 9-10-9-28 2T | GTX Titan @ 1200MHz (Boost)/1845Mhz | Lukü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. Juni 2014)

Woher kann man denn Version 1.3 beziehen? Auf der offiziellen Seite sehe ich nur 1.2


----------



## Minutourus (23. Juni 2014)

Das frage ich mich auch eventuell steam Version....


----------



## Hawky1980 (30. August 2014)

1080p MultiGPU:

18269| 1.3 | Hawky1980 | FX 8350 @ 5,0 GHz | 16 GB @ 1600 Mhz 9-10-9-27 1T |2x Radeon HD 7970  @ 1200 / 1700 MHz | Lukü Prolimatech Genesis| Link


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. August 2014)

Hawky1980 mach mal bitte noch in 720p. HAMMER CPU Wert.


----------



## Hawky1980 (1. September 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Hawky1980 mach mal bitte noch in 720p.


Der Aufwand hierfür lohnt sich nicht, weil keine nennenswerte Verbesserung vorhanden ist. Dreimal darfst du raten woran das wohl liegt. 



> HAMMER CPU Wert.


Der war auch schonmal besser.  Link
Allerdings lief hier auch nur eine Karte, wodurch auch weniger CPU-Overhead vorhanden ist.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. September 2014)

720p MultiGPU:

26124| 1.3 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K@4,2GHz| 8GB @ 1333Mhz, 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x ASUS GTX 680 @ 1202/1900Mhz | Link

1080p MultiGPU:

18100| 1.3 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K@4,2GHz| 8GB @ 1333Mhz, 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x ASUS GTX 680 @ 1202/1900Mhz | Link


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (11. September 2014)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> *Update*
> 
> 720p Single GPU:
> 
> ...



Wäre nett, wenn der Themenstarter meine Werte in die entsprechenden Tabellen einpflegen würde, ist ja nun doch schon einige Zeit vergangen... Danke vorab!


----------



## jules.m (20. September 2014)

1080p Single GPU

Graka@LuKü, CPU@Antec H2O 620

8823| 1.3 | jules.m | i7-2600K@4,5GHz| 8GB @ 1866Mhz, 9-10-9-27 2T | 1x MSI HD7970 BE Lightning @ 1150/1500Mhz |


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



irgendwie gibts kaum benches wo die Nvidia karten nicht besser performen als vergleichbare AMD karten


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. September 2014)

Morgen werde ich sie einpflegen, streetjumper16 ohne Bilder kein Eintrag.


----------



## streetjumper16 (20. September 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich sie einpflegen, streetjumper16 ohne Bilder kein Eintrag.


 
?? Sind doch beide verlinkt


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. September 2014)

OK, übersehen.

Wurde upgedatet.


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2014)

1080p SLI:

29690 | 1.3 | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz| 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-28 1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti Matrix Platinum @ 1320/2000 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




1080p Single GPU:

18628 | 1.3 | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz| 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz  CL 11-12-11-28 1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti Matrix Platinum @ 1320/2000 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




720p SLI: 

36365 | 1.3 | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz| 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz   CL 11-12-11-28 1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti Matrix Platinum @ 1320/2000 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




720p Single GPU:

31224 | 1.3 | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz| 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz    CL 11-12-11-28 1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti Matrix Platinum @ 1320/2000 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PhilSe (11. November 2014)

720p Single GPU

19749 | 1.3 | PhilSe | Intel Core i5-4690K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-2T | Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC @ 1100/1500 | LuKü Alpenföhn Brocken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. November 2014)

Update heute Abend.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. November 2014)

Softy du bist sogar jetzt in der Vergleichsliste.


----------



## Eddyloveland (17. November 2014)

29758 | Eddyloveland | i7 4790K @ 4.40GHz | 32GB DDR3 @ 2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2T | GTX 980 @ 1203/1825|

http://www11.pic-upload.de/17.11.14/jc8pjkuib1n.jpg


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. November 2014)

Eddyloveland 2. Platz aber ich habe mal einiges mit eingetragen(Luftkühlung und version 1.3)


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (18. November 2014)

Mein Ergebniss ist zwar nicht so gut, aber ich stelle es trotzdem mal hier rein:
(Gibts wenigstens noch eine GTX 770 zum Vergleich )

720p Single GPU:

3728| 1.3 | SSJ4Crimson | C2Q Q6600@3,33GHz | 6GB @ 833MHz,  5-5-5-18 | MSI GTX770 Lightning @ 1150/Boost: 1228MHz | Lukü






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. November 2014)

Wenn du noch eine SSD hast, Teste es mal mit dieser.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (19. November 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Wenn du noch eine SSD hast, Teste es mal mit dieser.


 
Meinst du mich?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. November 2014)

Jo, denn eine Latenz von 37000 ist von einer Festplatte.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (19. November 2014)

OK. Werde dass dann mal heute Abend von SSD testen.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (19. November 2014)

SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Mein Ergebniss ist zwar nicht so gut, aber ich stelle es trotzdem mal hier rein:
> (Gibts wenigstens noch eine GTX 770 zum Vergleich )
> 
> 720p Single GPU:
> ...


 

Edit:
Habs jetzt nochmal auf der SSD getestet. Hier mein Ergebnis:

720p Single GPU:

3637| 1.3 | SSJ4Crimson | C2Q Q6600@3,33GHz | 6GB @ 833MHz,  5-5-5-18 | MSI GTX770 Lightning @ 1150/Boost: 1228MHz | Lukü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht wirklich besser


----------



## True Monkey (22. November 2014)

720p Single GPU:

34911 | 1.2 | True Monkey | Intel Core i7-4790K @ 5,0 GHz| 8GB DDR3-2800 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | GTX 980 STRIX @ 1520/2095 MHz | Link

1080p Single GPU:

19558 | 1.2 | True Monkey | Intel Core i7-4790K @ 5,0 GHz| 8GB DDR3-2800 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | GTX 980 STRIX @ 1520/2095 MHz | Link


----------



## PhilSe (3. Dezember 2014)

*UPDATE*

720p Single GPU:

21134 | 1.3 | PhilSe | Intel Core i5-4690k @ 4,4 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31-2T | Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC @ 1140/1500 MHz | LuKü Alpenföhn Brocken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## barbarendave2211 (5. Dezember 2014)

*UPDATE*

1080p Single GPU:

10985 | 1.3 | barbarendave2211 | AMD FX 8150 @ 3,9GHz |	8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | Geforce GTX 770 2GB @ 1187/1779 | luft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Dezember 2014)

Update: True Monkey 1. Platz bei Single GPU


----------



## Eddyloveland (13. Dezember 2014)

1080p

 17747 1.3 Eddyloveland Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4.40GHz 32GB DDR3 @ 2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2T GTX 980 @ 1303/1875 Lukü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



720p
31207  1.3 Eddyloveland Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4.40GHz 32GB DDR3 @ 2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2T GTX 980 @ 1303/1875 Lukü


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (15. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1080p dual GPU:

26737 | 1.3 | FanboyOfMySelf  | Intel Core i7 3770k @ 4.1GHz  | 16GB @ 2133MHz, 11,12,11,30 2T | 2x EVGA GTX 980 @ 1266/1753MHz | GPU: Luft CPU: Luft


----------



## Ceon026 (19. Dezember 2014)

1080p Single GPU


13064 | 1.3 | Ceon026 | i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | R9-290 @ 1220/1675 | Link


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Dezember 2014)

*720p*:

26626 | 1.3 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB @ 2133 MHz @  10-10-10-24 1T | GTX 970 @ 1490 / 1762 | Lukü | Link


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Januar 2015)

Alles eingetragen.
Eddyloveland bitte das nächste mal die | nicht vergessen.
Ceon026 warum steht in dein Ergebnis kein 720p drin? Hast du was verstellt?


----------



## Kubi79 (11. Januar 2015)

1080p
15173| 1.3 | Kubi79 | i7 4790k@4,7GHz |8GB  DDR3 @ 1600MHz, Latency 9-9-9-24-2T  | GTX 970 @ 1318MHz/1470MHz/3860MHz |Luft|




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mahaudi (29. Januar 2015)

720p Single GPU:

24806 | 1.2 | mahaudi| Intel Core i7-5960x @4630 MHz| 16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-15-15-35 1T | R9 290x @ 1330/1750MHz | Link


----------



## Crank558 (21. Februar 2015)

720p Multi Gpu:

38068 | 1.3 | crank558 | i7-4790K @ 4400MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-1T | 2x GTX980 Palit Jetstream @ 1480/2048MHz |Wasser,Luft | Link


----------



## Crank558 (4. März 2015)

*Update*

720p Multi Gpu:

43901 | 1.3 | crank558 | i7-4790K @ 5000MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-1T | 2x GTX980 Palit Jetstream @ 1480/2025MHz |Wasser,Luft | Link


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. März 2015)

Crank558, 1. Platz bei 720p MultiGPU


----------



## Crank558 (6. März 2015)

1080p Multi Gpu:

30343 | 1.3 | crank558 | i7-4790K @ 5000MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-1T | 2x GTX980 Palit Jetstream @ 1480/2025MHz |Wasser,Luft | Link


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. März 2015)

Update 
Crank558, 1. Platz bei 1080p MultiGPU


----------



## Eddyloveland (1. Juni 2015)

1080p
29968 | 4790K @4.5 GHZ | 32 GB DDR 3 1600Mhz 10-9-9-24 2T | GTX 980 Ti 1000 MHZ | Cooler H110



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Juni 2015)

Eddyloveland ich lese aber im Benchmark bei dir 720p !


----------



## mistermeister (6. Juli 2015)

1080p Single Gpu:

  22331| 1.4 | mistermeister | i7-4770K @ 3500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-1T | EVGA GTX 980ti SC @ 1440/3304MHz |Luft|




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddyloveland (17. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Eddyloveland      i7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz	32GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T	GTX 980 Ti @ 1152/1753 Kühlung Luft H110


----------



## hellr3aser (11. August 2015)

720p Single GPU:

41757 | 1.4 | hellr3aser| Intel Core i7-5820k @4375 MHz| 16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 17-17-17-37 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1540/2000MHz |Wakü   Link


1080p Single GPU:

25105 | 1.4 | hellr3aser| Intel Core i7-5820k @4375 MHz| 16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 17-17-17-37 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1540/2000MHz |Wakü  Link


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. September 2015)

Update.


----------



## Bull56 (30. September 2015)

1080p Multi GPU:

58903 | 1.4 |Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 3xGTX 980 Ti @ 1530/1952 | Lukü/Wakü | Link


720p Multi GPU:

69655 | 1.4 |Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 3xGTX 980 Ti @ 1530/1952 | Lukü/Wakü | Link


----------

